# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion >  >  History of the Aryan bloodline...what you were never meant to know.

## Jeff777

Alright guys, I know I've been away for 4 or more months but that's neither here nor there when it comes to this thread.  If you want to know what a journey I've had though (and journey indeed) feel free to PM me anytime.  I guess I'll begin...grab a seat, grab something to drink and keep an open mind.  Because what I'm about to tell you I have continually dug into through strenuous research and late night studying...what I'm about to tell you now is something you and I were *never* told in history class...

The best place to start is from the beginning.  But in this case...I'll start somewhere towards the end and backtrack.  Before I begin though...I must ask...don't you love it when stories and legends do that?  I always thought it was annoying, but found comfort in the self-reassurance that "it's just a story."  Unfortunately...for this story, there is no self-reassurance to be had...for you and I both.  By the end of this post, you will fall into one of the below categories, either one is fine and believe it or not...necessary for your current stage in life.  

1. You will think this is "cool", "interesting", "shocking" or all of the above.
2. You will reject it outwardly (probably not finishing the rest of the post) because it conflicts with your previously held belief system (upon which you have charted your path in life)
3. You will want to know more (if this is the case...pickup where I and others alike have left off)
4. You will become saddened by this (this happened to one person I disclosed the below information to.  My advice to you is...do not fret or worry.  You are truly great and no one has the power to divert your thoughts/belief from that truth)

Mark my words, you will fall into one of the above categories or sub-categories which are merely extensions of the ones above...at any rate.  Let's get on with this.  

*Hitler*
This is the "official" story on Hitler





> Adolf Hitler (20 April 1889 – 30 April 1945) was an Austrian-born German politician who led the National Socialist German Workers Party (Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei NSDAP), more commonly known as the Nazi Party. He was Chancellor of Germany (1933–1945) and F&#252;hrer of Germany (1934–1945).
> 
> Hitler was a decorated veteran of World War I who achieved leadership of the Nazi Party in Weimar Germany. Following his imprisonment after a failed coup, he gained support by promoting nationalism, antisemitism and anti-communism with charismatic oratory and propaganda. The Nazis executed or assassinated many of their opponents, restructured the state economy, rearmed the armed forces (Wehrmacht) and established a totalitarian and fascist dictatorship. Hitler pursued a foreign policy with the declared goal of seizing Lebensraum ("living space"). The German invasion of Poland in 1939 caused the British and French Empires to declare war on Germany, leading to the outbreak of World War II in Europe.
> 
> The Axis Powers occupied most of continental Europe and parts of Asia and Africa. Eventually the Allies defeated the Wehrmacht and Schutzstaffel (SS). By 1945, Germany was in ruins. Hitler's bid for territorial conquest and racial subjugation caused the deaths of tens of millions of people, including the systematic genocide of an estimated six million Jews, not including various additional "undesirable" populations, in what is known as the Holocaust.
> 
> During the final days of the war in 1945, as Berlin was being invaded by the Red Army, Hitler married Eva Braun. Less than 24 hours later, the two committed suicide in the F&#252;hrerbunker.



The above was taken from Wikipedia, and that's what we "know" about Hitler.  Hitler also led *many* expeditions to seek out ancient knowledge that had been lost/buried.  He was fascinated with ancient cultures and their beliefs.



The swastika pictured above is on a statue of Buddha.  Before Hitler fancied the swastika and corrupted it's image...it was heralded as a symbol for "peace", "solar system clock work" etc.

What isn't widely publicized and known (except those who've written about him) are the circles he ran in.  Or to put in another sense.  The people he consulted with.  Hitler was deeply involved in the occults.  Many times he would consult and occasionally be called upon by Aleister Crowley (picture below)



He was an influential member in several occult organizations, including the Golden Dawn, the A∴A∴, and Ordo Templi Orientis (O.T.O.), and is best known today for his occult writings, especially The Book of the Law, the central sacred text of Thelema. He gained much notoriety during his lifetime, and was dubbed by local British tabloids as "The Wickedest Man In the World."

Hitler and Crowley were both hardcore racists.  But...why?  Why did these guys value one race "Blond hair blue eyes" over the others?  I wondered this for quite some time.  Not only did I ponder this question but many alike such as "Why do we look so different?  The blacks, whites, indians, latino's, etc."  I then began to start research into the earliest dated civilization that was highly advanced...before the Mayans, Inca's, Hopi...even before the Egyptians.  The Sumerians.



These were a very advanced people who had very detailed knowledge regarding our planets elliptical patterns, their shapes, their individual colors (No...I'm not kidding you.), they wrote about Pluto being an ice planet...and about how Neptune was greenish blue.  But how?  How did they know all of these things?  Not only did they write about it, but they depicted our solar system's planets in their exact coordinates that they in fact ARE to this very day...all without a telescope.



The two figures you see towards the left are in fact men.  The giant towards the right is Enlil (son of Anu) bestowing the plow to mankind commanding him to till the Earth.  (Yes, like God did when he kicked Adam and Eve out of Eden in Genesis and told Adam he had to "till" the Earth)

I'm getting ahead of myself so let me bring you up to speed on things (trust me...this will all connect and your "Aha" moment is just on the horizon...stay with me.)

The Sumerians credited all of their highly advanced knowledge and wisdom to the Annunaki.  Translation: "Those who from heaven to earth came."  They depicted the Annunaki as looking quite similar to us...except they glowed.  Hence why they were also nicknamed "The Shining One's".  They depicted what these "Annunaki" liked to cruise around in below. 



I'll let you draw your own conclusions as to what the above "crafts" resemble. 

The Sumerians accredited their Gods to having a pantheon.  Meaning there was a hierarchy amongst the Gods.  The "lower gods" were called "The watchers".  And they portrayed them as having "large round heads, black eyes and typically short." Sounds like Grey aliens I know.  Marvel portrayed "The Watchers" as looking like this...



The ancients portrayed "The Watchers" as looking like this...



And depending upon who you ask, others believe "The Watchers" bear a strong resemblance to this...



According to the ancient Sumerian tablets...mankind's creation story is as follows.  You tell me if it sounds coincidentally similar to something else you may have heard of...(paraphrased version)

Anu (Sky Father) and his many sons and daughters came to Earth to mine it for precious metals to take back to their home planet.  Anu put Enlil in charge of the work force.  The higher pantheon were at first given the labor of mining earth.  They toiled earth for many centuries...hundreds of centuries in fact until they became tired.  They decided to leave all the work to the lower pantheon aka "the lesser gods".  These lesser gods were incredibly brilliant, but unlike the "higher gods"...they could die.  They lived extraordinarily long lives but were not immune from death itself.  So with the agreement of the "higher gods"...Enlil ordered the "lesser gods" to mine the earth for it's metals.  After many many centuries...the "lesser gods" decided it was too much and feared they would die if they continued...so they stormed Enlil's house and readied themselves for war if Enlil did not relieve them of their duties.  Enlil's father Anu heard the mighty motion and appeared in Enlil's house.  Enlil readied himself to slay the whole lot but Anu decided it best if Enlil sent one of his servants out to hear the "lesser gods" pleas/demands.  An agreement had been met and the "lesser gods" would no longer have to mine the earth.  They would create a slave race to do that work for them. The gods went to their sister and asked her as to how they might go about creating this slave race.  She answered unto them..."A god must be slain, his flesh and blood must be mixed with clay, then we will all gather around the pot and toss our spittle in it (meaning we will spit in the pot together...sound oddly familiar?), then we will insert the mix into our sisters womb's for the gestation period".  They decided to use one of the evolving life forms already evolving on this planet.  Enki (Anu's son and Enlil's brother) called for some of the "blackheads" to be brought to him so that they may extract its/his DNA to mix it with their own.  The process was carried out and the gestation period began.  These "upgraded monkey's" were now upon the earth.  They were self-aware, could go into altered states of consciousness, and were...pretty much not treated like children, but servants to their creators/parents.  


Here's where the story gets interesting.  The bible records that in the garden of eden, god literally "walked amongst man" in those days.  According to Sumerian writings the *"sons of the gods"* walked amongst man in those days in a place they chose to reside in which they called "The Edin".  To top it off...they called the human species "Adamu" or "Adamites".  (Adam ring a bell?)  they called what the bible calls "Adam"...Adapa who bore children Ka-in and Abael.  The biblical "Kain and Abel".  No, I'm not kidding.

I last read that the King James Bible has a little over 5,000 mistranslations.  With all due respect to christians...that's a lot of fucking mistakes for one to stake one's way of life on living in ignorance about.  The king james bible back in his time was called "The authorized version".  Because any other versions and any other texts were NOT authorized to be read.  Go figure.  Anyway let's look at this word "Elohim" that pops up in the bible...





> In Hebrew grammar (see next section), and is then generally understood to denote the single God of Israel. *In other cases, Elohim acts as an ordinary plural of the word Eloah (אלוה), and refers to the polytheistic notion of multiple gods.*



Taken from wikipedia, not exactly a credible website, but that bit is flawless.

You have to admit...hearing God tell Abraham to kill his son Issac to test his loyalty for him...then having the SAME God create a set of commandments stating "Thou shalt not kill" (taken from the book of the dead btw.) is a complete and total mind fuck.  Though Abraham didn't go through with it...why would an all knowing, and all powerful God...whose wisdom transcends time...need for a human to prove his love by killing his son?  Furthermore why is "God" jealous?  In the bible it says "God is a jealous God".  Is God not sure of himself?  Why need he be jealous?  Many scholars and theologians have pondered this exact same thing.  In the 15th century...one man whose name slips my mind at this time was considered heretic for giving his opinion that perhaps the Old testament God and the New testament God were two separate beings.  In fact the LDS church believes Yaweh and Elohim to be completely different entities...to...this...day.  

The above bit is critical to understand...but for now we will go back to the Sumerian text and tie it all in towards the end.  I promise.  According to the Sumerian text...humans now walked the earth...a LOT of humans did.  The Gods walked in the earth in those days so it was not uncommon for them to "hangout" with their human sons and daughters.  Some...no...most of these Gods found their creations very "fair".  Meaning they thought these women were very hot.  So they...started having sex with them and the human women popped out "bastard super babies".  Does the bible (which came thousands and thousands of years after the Sumerian text) have anything to say about this?  Yes, in fact it does.  And I quote...





> Genesis 6:1 And it came to pass, when men began to multiply on the face of the earth, and daughters were born unto them, 2 That the sons of God saw the daughters of men that they were fair; and they took them wives of all which they chose. 3 And the LORD said, My spirit shall not always strive with man, for that he also is flesh: yet his days shall be an hundred and twenty years. 4 There were giants in the earth in those days; and also after that, when the sons of God came in unto the daughters of men, and they bare children to them, the same became mighty men which were of old, men of renown.



I ask you, readers, what the hell are "angels" who we were told supposed to be spiritual beings...doing with genitalia?  And what the hell are they doing with sperm?  It's impossible for me to have sex with a tiger and produce a baby...our DNA is very different.  But it is PLAUSIBLE that I could produce with an ape.  Apparently these "Angel's" DNA was quite similar to ours...the Sumerian text would definitely agree with the above theory.

So now we have "Nephilim" walking around the earth.  The gods continued to reproduce with man and Enlil grew very sick of it.  He detested it and thought it was immoral, down right degrading, and just flat out sick.  He often grew angry when hearing man's bickering and toiling upon the earth and said he was sorry he had made man.  

*The Bible's interpretation of the above*





> "Then the Lord saw that the wickedness of man was great in the earth, and that every intent of the thoughts of his heart was evil continually. And the Lord was sorry that He created man on the earth and He was grieved in His heart."(Gen. 6:5&6 NKJV)



Are you starting to see the tie-in?  If your top lip has separated from your bottom lip...don't let them stray too far apart just yet...for I guarantee you..."you ain't seen nothin' yet".  You really...really haven't.  Keep reading.

Enlil wanted to destroy this bastardized creation (not mankind itself, but the bastard offspring of the gods).  See on the earth you have two sets of children by these Gods at this time.

1. The first creation...the "Adamu" had their DNA but was also a mixture of the black heads dna.
2. The second creation was the nephilim, these beings were a mixture of the human dna and the God's dna.  These were bad mother shut your mouth's.

Enlil grew weary of both kinds...he didn't like the first kind anymore but absolutely detested and loathed the second kind.  So Enlil plotted to kill the creations.  He consulted with his father Anu and told him of their wicked ways and that they must be destroyed.  Anu called for one of the creations to be brought to him.  Anu called for a human to be brought to him.  The Gods feared this and believed that Anu would send the order for all of their precious humans to be killed.  One of the humans was sent up to the sky father and the sky father Anu studied this "man" that his children had created.  He was very pleased at how he looked very similar to themselves (Bible states God created man in his own image).  Anu loved this creature and ordered his sons and daughters to teach man civilization, teach them the ways of old such as magick, spirituality, etc.  In addition to that, they were also to be taught welding, jewelry making etc.  And they were.  They were taught a great deal.  

This did not sit with Enlil well at all.  He was furious so he told all of his brothers and sisters that Anu had commanded for a great flood to cover the earth and that they were to save themselves.  They were told that they could NOT bring their precious mankind with them though.  The gods were displeased by this but left earth in their crafts.  See picture below.



The beings left earth in their craft.  Lord Enki (Enlil's brother) went to his descendant Ziusudra and told him to build a large boat because Enlil had ordered for a large deluge to come forth upon the earth and wipe out mankind entirely.  But what did Ziusudra look like?  Certainly a description as to this mighty being with holy blood was given...right?





> In "The Lost Book of Enki" about Ziusudra, son of an Anunnaki, Enki and a beautiful human female. When Ziusudra was born his description was-
> ("White as the snow his skin was, the color of wool was his hair, Like the skies were his eyes, in a brilliance were his eyes shining.") ( blue eyes or albino ).



Interestingly enough...the bible also records God in revelation as having "hair like wool".  Anyway, this story is recorded in the Epic of Gilgamesh about how a giant deluge covered the earth and Ziusudra and his family were saved in the giant boat (ironically enough...the Sumerians beat the Jews and Christians to writing this story.  The Sumerian tablets are almost 8,000 years old) Read on...

So what we know about Ziusudra is that he had white skin (not like Caucasian skin...but *white* skin...)and that his eyes were blue...

Watch the short video below...



The only thing I disagree with in the above video is the part regarding the great flood.  Science has NOT confirmed that a great flood covered the earth...we would still see remnants of such a thing today...and that isn't the case.  However in these texts and the bible's defense...perception was different back then.  Perhaps the flood that covered say Louisiana would have been perceived as the entire earth back then as well.

According the Sumerian text...after the great flood, the Gods came back down to earth and all had a change of heart, Enlil included.  They vowed never to do such a thing again.  Sound oddly familiar?

*The Bible's interpretation of the above*





> "I set My rainbow in the cloud, and it shall be for the sign of the covenant between Me and the earth. It shall be, when I bring a cloud over the earth, that the rainbow shall be seen in the cloud; and *I will remember My covenant which is between Me and you and every living creature of all flesh; the waters shall never again become a flood to destroy all flesh.* The rainbow shall be in the cloud, and I will look on it to remember the everlasting covenant between God and every living creature of all flesh that is on the earth.” And God said to Noah, "This is the sign of the covenant which I have established between Me and all flesh that is on the earth."  Genesis 9:9-13



After this..."man" (and I use that term loosely) began re-populating the earth again.

Ziusudra...was the last remaining holy blood that was SAVED in the great flood.  At least...that we know of anyway.  

Ziusudra went on to re-populate and so did his kids (who I guess could call Lord Enki grampy?)   ::lol:: 

Remember how I said earlier that many authors have spent their lives researching Hitler and detailing his life in ways that we weren't taught about?  Most of them have detailed in their books that he went on many expeditions to "Find out human origins".  That's not really a secret for those in the know or those who have sought to know.  





*Annunaki?  or Annunazi?*
Now here's where the plot thickens.  Haven't you ever wondered why Hitler thought so highly of the blonde hair blue eyed race?  The "pure-blooded" Aryan race?  Haven't you wondered why kings and queens in "ye olde" times always inter-married?  Haven't you wondered why past kings and queens believed in the "divine right to rule"?  Haven't you wondered why at least 25 American Presidents are related to each other?


(further reading http://www.asis.com/users/stag/uspres.html)

To sum all this up...and bringing the cr&#234;chendo'ing climax to an end...pay attention to this if you haven't gotten it by now.  Hitler along with many others were firm believers in the idea that "Pure-blooded racially untainted Aryan's" are the direct descendants from Lord Enki himself, and therefore believed Aryan's HAVE a direct RIGHT to rule the earth.  

Now which one are you?





> By the end of this post, you will fall into one of the below categories, either one is fine and believe it or not...necessary for your current stage in life.  
> 
> 1. You will think this is "cool", "interesting", "shocking" or all of the above.
> 2. You will reject it outwardly (probably not finishing the rest of the post) because it conflicts with your previously held belief system (upon which you have charted your path in life)
> 3. You will want to know more (if this is the case...pickup where I and others alike have left off)
> 4. You will become saddened by this (this happened to one person I disclosed the below information to.  My advice to you is...do not fret or worry.  You are truly great and no one has the power to divert your thoughts/belief from that truth)



*Now here are my thoughts on the matter, I hold no strong beliefs, merely thoughts/ideas on the matter. * 

- I think it's quite possible that the Sumerian "Watchers" aka "lesser gods" are the Grey aliens people report seeing all the time.  Their job is to do exactly that...watch.  Different generations have called them different things over the course of time...Gods -> Angels -> Grey Aliens. 

- Do I honestly believe all this stuff?  It's quite possible our species has been genetically altered.  Science has told us that Homo Erectus existed, and that Homo Sapiens, on a chronological scale, literally came out of nowhere with a blink of an eye...odd, don't you think?  For further reading...click here

- It certainly answers a lot of questions that the bible and many other religious books have left us wondering.

- No wonder Hitler often called the Aryans...the "chosen race".



I'd like to make one thing clear before I end this.  I do *NOT* believe any one race is more intelligent or (for all intensive purposes)...more "special" than any others.  Furthermore...the people who ARE pure-blooded [insert race here] are very low in number.  I hope you enjoyed reading this as much as I enjoyed typing it out.  I implore you to do further research, if you have something to dispute, feel free to dispute it with sources, if you have something to ask, feel free to ask, if you have something to comment, feel free to comment.  For further reading into the tablets/stories written by the Sumerians pertaining to their Gods/Goddesses and origins...consult http://www.Enkispeaks.com  The aforementioned website was created by Sasha Lessin, Ph. D.  She has put up a plethora of Dr. Zacharias Sitchin's translated Sumerian text on her website for anyone to read.

~ Fin

----------


## Merlock

Hahah, not that this has any useful connection but I couldn't stop thinking how the story (aside from the final parts) somehow reminded me of the Silmarillion.

Tolkien's pantheon of Valar and all, heh. Just curiously incidental.

Tolkien says in his foreword (to LotR I think) that he didn't base the story of the war with Sauron on World War II since then Sauron would've emerged victorious to a greater degree or some such (just paraphrasing, don't recall exactly what was said and can't bother to find it in the book), but somehow the whole origin of Middle-earth as depicted in the Silmarillion seems to resemble the story from this thread.

----------


## Xox

Wow a very interesting read Jeff. It's great you put all this together, thanks.

1&3

----------


## Jeff777

You're welcome Rabia, thank you for taking the time to read it.  And Merlock, yes...I've actually heard that before as well in my studies.

----------


## Invader

Quite a remarkable read.. I have heard of these Annunaki, and about the whole interbreeding deal with early humans, but never guessed it tied into what Hitler was all about. Even about designing humans as a race to mine metals, I have heard of. It is truly interesting how all of that ties together, and is definitely worth mulling over a bit. What the bible says though, I do find shocking. I have read through plenty of contradictions myself, so what you posted only adds to the list.

Thanks a dozen times over for putting forth the effort to post this for us all. Looks like I have a bit of research ahead of me.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Wrathful

Actually, this is a very fascinating article and I'd like to read more about this. And I find it quite mind-boggling and saddening at the same time.

----------


## Serkat

[citation needed]

----------


## Minervas Phoenix

This is quite close to what I have gathered. Minor details aside. What I pieced together is basically there is bad ETs originally took over the territory of the earth which is in a 'free will zone'. Which originally contained native humans that had 'built a latter to the skies'. That made these ETs fear nothing would be impossible for them. So when they won the war and took over they confused the languages and spread a massive wave of amnesia that took over the species and their home. And took the reigns of control. The mythology for this historical event is the garden of eden and the fall of man.

Others out there which want to help us are just waiting for us to get out of our apathy and become more aware of the siutation.

The thing is if we do awake enough people, the more other good species will manifest to help us from the higher multi-dimensional levels which is very much effected by what is going on here and especially when nuclear bombs go off. But they are already monitoring earth heavily.

The conscious media network is connected and influenced by Good ETs. Things like Fox news is ultimately connected to the ETs that are negatively regressive in nature.

Thanks for the info Jeff.

All this about Angels and Gods and all that is basically some fallen human perception trying to label ETs intelligence. If some negative ETs came and revealed themself which they no doubt are planning at a particular point. You would be shocked how easily people would bow down to them as if they were gods, and how easy it becomes for them to manipulate them.

----------


## apachama

You fail for trying to connect Hitler with Crowley. Crowley was kicked out of fascist Italy. As I understand it there were Nazi esotericists. But even if Hitler was one he was never very advanced and they drew more on German thinkers than Crowley. 

You lack any citations and the facts I do know anything about you get wrong. So I will remain unimpressed until you back any of this up.

----------


## Sisyphus50

Did it not occur to you that the reason the Bible contains mentions of these stories is not because they are separate accounts of the same event, but that the Bible is a blatant plaguerism of the previous 3000 years of mythology that came before it? All of your notations of "does this sound oddly familiar" should have hit you right between the eyes that yes, it does sound familiar. But not because it's two separate accounts. Its the same fairytale, plaguerised. Even the story of Jesus' birth isn't original, it's a rip-off of Egyptian mythology.





> but they depicted our solar system's planets in their exact coordinates that they in fact ARE to this very day



Hog-wash. How do you get spacial co-ordinates from a rough etching on a clay tablet from 4,500 BC Sumeria? And how are they specific to their relative position 'to this very day'? You've taken an etching of a star with 11 'dots' around it and seen when you wanted to see. 

Lastly, the ability to interbreed between species is only possible between species that have a recent common ancestor. I don't see how extra-terrestrials from a completely different planet would have even remotely similar DNA structures to ours (if their genomes are made of DNA at all) to allow for sexual combination that leads to offspring that aren't infertile, as hyrbidisations do. Now you might be able to argue that advancements in genetics can create a work-around to this, but since there is no evidence of any of this at all you may as well say that the Flying Spaghetti Monster waved his noodley appendage and made it happen.

----------


## Minervas Phoenix

Where in Egyptian mythology is the story of Jesus?

You won't look at any of this seriously because you have lack of evidence syndrome. Someone who thinks only in terms of Flying Spaghetti Monsters.

----------


## Sound

> The only thing I disagree with in the above video is the part regarding the great flood.  Science has NOT confirmed that a great flood covered the earth...we would still see remnants of such a thing today...and that isn't the case.



The flood is described in almost every culture and religion and it it is said to have happened 10000-12000 years ago. The last ice-age ended about 12000 years ago. Imagine all the ice melting in a matter of centuries. This could have led to the "flood" myth.

Anyways.... Interesting read.

----------


## Sisyphus50

> Where in Egyptian mythology is the story of Jesus?



Osiris-Dionysus of 5th century BC. The Church's explanation for the similarity is that Satan saw Jesus' life in full before it occurred, so he counterfeited the myths of Osiris and Dionysus in advance... riiiiight. 





> You won't look at any of this seriously because you have lack of evidence syndrome. Someone who thinks only in terms of Flying Spaghetti Monsters.



And you'll believe anything that sounds remotely fantastic without a shred of proof. How can you have an intelligent discussion and debate about a subject without proof or evidence for the claims you're being presented with? What possible reason do I have to take anything in the OP seriously when it's all conjecture and extrapolation without substance? 

That which can be asserted without evidence, can be dismissed without evidence. 'Gut feelings' don't cut it in the real world.

----------


## Minervas Phoenix

> Osiris-Dionysus of 5th century BC.



That isn't the story of Jesus.





> you'll believe anything that sounds remotely fantastic



If that was true I would believe that Osiris-Dionsus is the story of Jesus. With your lack of evidence syndrome you make up things even more absurd than that which you try and disprove. Like the Flying Spaghetti Monster. Trying to create something absurd to justify yourself.

----------


## nitsuJ

so apparently aliens came to earth back around 10,000BC? 

and people know how to "extract DNA" back then to? 

and the aliens couldn't keep the sumerian race from dieing out eventually? 

also, the quote about the aliens eyes looking like the sky and you saying it means they were blue is only an assumption, they could of been black with white stars in them. that is what they said they were in the first, or you did anyways, that they were black eyes.

they weren't even more technology advanced than we are today? 

how did hitler know that he was a descendant of enki if this happened way before he was ever born? 

from what you said to, it was lord enki or whatever that started breeding again, therefore we're all descendants of him. 

also, monkeys didn't just "pop up" out of no where, they evolved from other organisms.


i'll agree with hitler being in the occults and taking the swastika from something that it didn't mean in the beginning, i already learned all of that stuff in school

----------


## drewmandan

Well, Jeff, I must commend you for your imagination, if not your critical thinking skills. I've always found the 2012 vintage eschatology to be particularly fascinating. Unlike earlier versions, this mythology attempts to bring in misinformation from many sources, including religion, history, science, and even astronomy. A giant planet is going to hit the Earth in 4 years. And people actually believe it. Quite impressive. Alas, December 22, 2012 will be a somber day for conspiracy theorists.

I will leave you with a quote: Have an open mind, but no so open that your brains fall out. 

Your brains have officially fallen out.

----------


## Serkat

> I will leave you with a quote: Have an open mind, but no so open that your brains fall out.



In German we can say "Wer nach allen Seiten offen ist, ist nicht mehr ganz dicht" which means "He who is open to all sides isn't leakproof anymore", a great combination of two idioms, the meaning of which is pretty much identical to what you said.

----------


## Invader

> also, monkeys didn't just "pop up" out of no where, they evolved from other organisms.



He said homo sapiens "popped up" out of nowhere, not monkeys.





> A giant planet is going to hit the Earth in 4 years. And people actually believe it.



Not once in my years of looking through possible 2012 scenarios have I ever heard that one. Maybe if we're lucky though, that scientific theory backing the pole shift will hold true. Oh wait, science backs a possible doomsday scenario for 2012? I'm certain those scientists only did it for the lulz.





> I will leave you with a quote: Have an open mind, but no so open that your brains fall out. 
> 
>  Your brains have officially fallen out.



Officially? Please provide us with the documentation.  :smiley:

----------


## Jeff777

> Well, Jeff, I must commend you for your imagination, if not your critical thinking skills. I've always found the 2012 vintage eschatology to be particularly fascinating. Unlike earlier versions, this mythology attempts to bring in misinformation from many sources, including religion, history, science, and even astronomy. A giant planet is going to hit the Earth in 4 years. And people actually believe it. Quite impressive. Alas, December 22, 2012 will be a somber day for conspiracy theorists.
> 
> I will leave you with a quote: Have an open mind, but no so open that your brains fall out. 
> 
> Your brains have officially fallen out.



Thank you drewmandan.  2012 is a very interesting subject to me as well but nowhere within my original post did I mention it, nibiru or a planet hitting earth.  If you were to ask the egyptologist dr. zacharias sitchin...he would tell you nibiru is set to come back around earth 150 or so years from now.  Once again...nowhere did I mention 2012, "planet x" or anything of that nature.  Where people get the idea that a giant rock will hit us in 2012 is beyond me.





> so apparently aliens came to earth back around 10,000BC?



Give or take a few thousand years, yes...according to the Sumerian writings.





> and people know how to "extract DNA" back then to?



I wouldn't call them what we would call "people".





> and the aliens couldn't keep the sumerian race from dieing out eventually?



Why would they want to?  I can't fathom the mindset of an advanced being and trying to futile





> also, the quote about the aliens eyes looking like the sky and you saying it means they were blue is only an assumption, they could of been black with white stars in them. that is what they said they were in the first, or you did anyways, that they were black eyes.



Lol, that's reaching imo.  blue eyed humans is one thing...black eyed humans with stars in their eyes is another.  Besides, blue eyes develop because less melanin...brown eyes are the opposite.





> they weren't even more technology advanced than we are today?



Where did you get this notion?





> how did hitler know that he was a descendant of enki if this happened way before he was ever born?



Hitler himself probably was not a descendant of Lord Enki.  Hitler was not even Aryan.  And for the last part of your question...do you remember when I wrote out that Hitler funded many expeditions to seek out ancient knowledge?  





> from what you said to, it was lord enki or whatever that started breeding again, therefore we're all descendants of him.



Enki was not the only one breeding, his brothers, sisters and their offspring as well all threw their "magickal sperm" into the circle of "human" life.  The reason men and women lived to ripe old ages in excess of 969 years...was not explained in the bible.  It merely said that God one day decided man's years should be cut down to one hundred and twenty...and so it was.  However...in the Sumerian writings...the "higher gods" were immortal.  And it does state that Adapa (Enki's son, the half-breed) lived for a long long....long time.  I would attribute this to immortality being in the "higher gods" DNA.  Therefore the half-breeds naturally can't be immortal themselves...but they do get to live a "few millenia".   :tongue2:   The holy blood became diluted even more and more and more when half-breeds mated with human women, and their offspring mated with humans, and their offspring mated with humans etc.  Which would explain why we don't live as long as those long ages reported in Sumerian and Biblio times.





> also, monkeys didn't just "pop up" out of no where, they evolved from other organisms.



This was addressed by a user above me.





> i'll agree with hitler being in the occults and taking the swastika from something that it didn't mean in the beginning, i already learned all of that stuff in school



 :smiley:

----------


## Keeper

Very, very interesting, though admitantly not something I have not heard (in part) before.

My question to you though, is why do you think this a more reliable source then the Bible?

----------


## drewmandan

> Thank you drewmandan.  2012 is a very interesting subject to me as well but nowhere within my original post did I mention it, nibiru or a planet hitting earth.  If you were to ask the egyptologist dr. zacharias sitchin...he would tell you nibiru is set to come back around earth 150 or so years from now.  Once again...nowhere did I mention 2012, "planet x" or anything of that nature.  Where people get the idea that a giant rock will hit us in 2012 is beyond me.



You didn't explicitly mention 2012 but I still consider your conspiracy theory to be a part of the "2012 mythos" because it shares a great deal of memes with 2012 theories, such as Annunaki, ancient astronauts, political leaders being in cahoots with aliens, etc. Same brand of crazy.

----------


## Keeper

> You didn't explicitly mention 2012 but I still consider your conspiracy theory to be a part of the "2012 mythos" because it shares a great deal of memes with 2012 theories, such as Annunaki, ancient astronauts, political leaders being in cahoots with aliens, etc. Same brand of crazy.



I don't think he mentioned them being in league with aliens.

----------


## Jeff777

> I don't think he mentioned them being in league with aliens.



You're right.  I didn't.  Dremandan is reaching to group me into a "conspiracy theory" category when I shouldn't be in one.  The Sumerian writings are just that...writings.  No one has to base an entire belief system on them.  I don't.

----------


## Jeff777

> Very, very interesting, though admitantly not something I have not heard (in part) before.
> 
> My question to you though, is why do you think this a more reliable source then the Bible?



I'm glad you asked.  For starters...this material precedes biblio-text age-wise.  And if you study it in depth the bible seems to be a direct plagiarism from these text.  In my studies I've read a good bit about the Council of Nacea.  A paraphrased version of the Council of Nacea is as follows:

Before Constantine took to the throne, the world was largely pagan.  When he took the throne he arranged for a council to be put together in which prominent men such as bankers, merchants, tax collectors, philosphers, gov. officials would go over the bible's text and decide which books of the bible should be canonized and which books should be discarded.  Many books that _should have been_ in the bible were discarded.  These men decided on various subjects ranging from whether or not Jesus should be considered  the son of God, what month and day should they celebrate his birth, to detailing works about his life etc.  In some of the books that were discarded...passages spoke of reincarnation and how there were "very old souls" on this earth at this time.  Of course the Nacean Council weren't going to let that become canonized.  Anyway...even with all this "christian changing" they did...most of what I find in the bible to date is largely based on Paganism and earlier Sumerian tablets.

----------


## Keeper

Well that might (or might not  :tongue2:  ) be true, what you quoted came from the OT, which is also in the hands of the Jewish people. Are you saying that the history of the Jews (as, to the best of my knowledge) that is their history, is inaccurate when compaired to potentially older civilizations?

Also, I don't really think that you can all it 'plagerizing' per se. It is, effectivly, the historical reacount of what happened in ancient times, and so similarities to other historys would more likely be a validating point.

----------


## Jeff777

> Did it not occur to you that the reason the Bible contains mentions of these stories is not because they are separate accounts of the same event, but that the Bible is a blatant plaguerism of the previous 3000 years of mythology that came before it? All of your notations of "does this sound oddly familiar" should have hit you right between the eyes that yes, it does sound familiar. But not because it's two separate accounts. Its the same fairytale, plaguerised. Even the story of Jesus' birth isn't original, it's a rip-off of Egyptian mythology.



Sumerian.  Not Egyptian...both are two different things.  And yes I'm quite aware that it's a plagiarism.  I alluded to this many time...you, however...took it literally that I didn't know what was going on.  I assure...I'm aware.







> Hog-wash. How do you get spacial co-ordinates from a rough etching on a clay tablet from 4,500 BC Sumeria? And how are they specific to their relative position 'to this very day'? You've taken an etching of a star with 11 'dots' around it and seen when you wanted to see.



I apologize for this.  I can see how this was misleading.  The planets themsleves are in the correct patterns they are today.  But as for the coordinates, no this was not stated in the Sumerian text.  But they did detail the planets colors, the firmanents (asteroid belts etc.) in their text...they gave firm descriptions as to how they looked and what the planets were comprised of.  All without a telescope.  I suggest you read them sometime.





> Lastly, the ability to interbreed between species is only possible between species that have a recent common ancestor. I don't see how extra-terrestrials from a completely different planet would have even remotely similar DNA structures to ours (if their genomes are made of DNA at all) to allow for sexual combination that leads to offspring that aren't infertile, as hyrbidisations do. Now you might be able to argue that advancements in genetics can create a work-around to this, but since there is no evidence of any of this at all you may as well say that the Flying Spaghetti Monster waved his noodley appendage and made it happen.



A few hundred years ago the people of our modern world thought that the world was flat...when ancient civilizations knew thousands of years before them, that it was in fact spherical...ish.  And depending upon who you ask, there's a certain amount of evidence that alludes to the genetic manipulation of our species.  However, if you like your "evidence" to interrupt your nightly television programs with the President giving a speech on what they found...then I'm afraid you'll be sorely disappointed.  So I suppose this is the part where I say...





> Flying Spaghetti Monster waved his noodley appendage and made it happen.

----------


## drewmandan

> A few hundred years ago the people of our modern world thought that the world was flat...when ancient civilizations knew thousands of years before them, that it was in fact spherical...ish.  And depending upon who you ask, there's a certain amount of evidence that alludes to the genetic manipulation of our species.



You're right that humans knew throughout most of history that the Earth is a sphere. In fact, the notion of Earth being flat only existed prior to the agricultural revolution and during a very brief period in Europe in the middle ages when religion briefly made it illegal to think. 

However, thinking the Earth is round is very intuitive. All you need to do is look up at the moon when it's a quarter full to see that most celestial bodies must be spheres. But this is an example of something obvious being obvious. To somehow use this as evidence for your ridiculous, non-intuitive rubbish is fallacious. Science _never_ said the Earth was flat. Popes said that. So if you're gonna trust something, trust science, and * not* the quasi-religious doom sayers. 

You're not the bastard child of an alien god. Get over it.

----------


## Jeff777

You really do believe what you want, don't you?  First you claimed I implicitly stated America's president's were in "cahoots" with alien visitors...when I didn't.  You state my original post had to do with the 2012 mythos/lore...which it doesn't.  And now you claim that I believe I am a descendant of Lord Enki...which I don't. You plant words in my mouth and try to debunk the words you planted there.  With all due respect...you sir, are an ego-tripping moron.  Do *not* address me again.

----------


## Sornaensis

> there's a certain amount of evidence that alludes to the genetic manipulation of our species.



Like what?

----------


## Jeff777

> *The Documentary Evidence*
> 
> 
> The documentary evidence, i.e. the historical documentation for the existence and deeds of the Anunnaki, has been available to us since the early 1800's.  The excavation of the ancients sites of Mesopotamia brought to light the amazingly advanced civilization of Sumer and, with it, thousands of clay tablets containing not only mundane records of commerce,  marriages, military actions and astronomical calculation systems  but of the history of the Anunnaki themselves. It is clear from these records that the Sumerians knew these aliens to be real flesh and blood. The library of the ruler, Ashurbanipal, at Nineveh was discovered to have burnt down and the clay tablets held there were fired, preserving them for our reading. Even to this day, more and more records are discovered.  One of the most impressive finds, in very recent time, has been a sealed, nine foot by 6 foot room in Sippar holding, neatly arranged on shelves, a set of some 400 elaborate clay tablets containing an unbroken record of the history of those ancient times, a sort of time capsule.  Again, the evidence is so overwhelming and robust that , if it weren't for those with power enough to suppress,  it would have been accepted and our world view changed a century ago or perhaps sooner. 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Genetic Evidence*
> 
> ...



I hope this answers your question, if not I'll try and find other sources of info later seeing as I'm a bit pressed for time right now.  If you want to read more from the above text, click here

----------


## Sornaensis

Excuse me while i laugh into my pillow.

----------


## drewmandan

> You really do believe what you want, don't you?  First you claimed I implicitly stated America's president's were in "cahoots" with alien visitors...when I didn't.  You state my original post had to do with the 2012 mythos/lore...which it doesn't.  And now you claim that I believe I am a descendant of Lord Enki...which I don't. You plant words in my mouth and try to debunk the words you planted there.  With all due respect...you sir, are an ego-tripping moron.  Do *not* address me again.



You said that humans were some sort of advanced alien/ape hybrid, or at least that's what I gathered from your crap. And like I said, the other stuff does have a lot in common with 2012 bullshit, whether you can see that or not.

----------


## Taosaur

Everyone knows the races were created through the aggressive breeding laws of Yacub the Big Head Scientist and his followers, who sought to create a degenerate population to torment the Shabazz, the original black race that mocked Yacub's head.

----------


## nitsuJ

> He said homo sapiens "popped up" out of nowhere, not monkeys.



well, the same applies for humans. we evolved from whatever, we didn't just pop into existence.





> Not once in my years of looking through possible 2012 scenarios have I ever heard that one. Maybe if we're lucky though, that scientific theory backing the pole shift will hold true. Oh wait, science backs a possible doomsday scenario for 2012? I'm certain those scientists only did it for the lulz.



there's a scenario for every year, some are just bigger than others. the main one, the mayan prophecy, says nothing about the world ending. the date it gives is when the mayan colander resets to day 0. all their "prophecy" says is something along the line of the world will transcend into the future and will possibly be good or bad, depending on how we choose to enter it.

----------


## nitsuJ

> Thank you drewmandan.  2012 is a very interesting subject to me as well but nowhere within my original post did I mention it, nibiru or a planet hitting earth.  If you were to ask the egyptologist dr. zacharias sitchin...he would tell you nibiru is set to come back around earth 150 or so years from now.  Once again...nowhere did I mention 2012, "planet x" or anything of that nature.  Where people get the idea that a giant rock will hit us in 2012 is beyond me.



scientists have been watching an asteroid that's traveling through space and they at first thought it might possibly hit the earth in 2012, but now they measure it at being about 600,000+ miles away from us in 2012, or something like that.





> Why would they want to?  I can't fathom the mindset of an advanced being and trying to futile



then i'd use the same conclusion and say i don't see a reason why an advanced race would waste time coming to earth to mingle with pity humans if they were so "advanced" and "god-like."





> Lol, that's reaching imo.  blue eyed humans is one thing...black eyed humans with stars in their eyes is another.  Besides, blue eyes develop because less melanin...brown eyes are the opposite.



black bug-eyed aliens is another thing to, so are you suggesting now that when the black-eyed aliens and the brown-eyed (or whatever) humans breeded, that's how blue-eyed people came to be? if so, then we'd also have to say that's probably where blonde hair came from.





> Where did you get this notion?



well if they were more advanced than us i'd expect them to be driving around in lamborghinis and ferraris, or for a scientist to find a laptop dating back to about 10,000BC give or take a few thousand years with their writings and pictures on a floppy disc instead of on a wall.





> Hitler himself probably was not a descendant of Lord Enki.  Hitler was not even Aryan.  And for the last part of your question...do you remember when I wrote out that Hitler funded many expeditions to seek out ancient knowledge?



so, in his travels someone told him the story and provided all these writings for him to have "proof"?





> Enki was not the only one breeding, his brothers, sisters and their offspring as well all threw their "magickal sperm" into the circle of "human" life.  The reason men and women lived to ripe old ages in excess of 969 years...was not explained in the bible.  It merely said that God one day decided man's years should be cut down to one hundred and twenty...and so it was.  However...in the Sumerian writings...the "higher gods" were immortal.  And it does state that Adapa (Enki's son, the half-breed) lived for a long long....long time.  I would attribute this to immortality being in the "higher gods" DNA.  Therefore the half-breeds naturally can't be immortal themselves...but they do get to live a "few millenia".    The holy blood became diluted even more and more and more when half-breeds mated with human women, and their offspring mated with humans, and their offspring mated with humans etc.  Which would explain why we don't live as long as those long ages reported in Sumerian and Biblio times.



ok, i got the notion that every person had died besides a select few from the "great flood" and was basically an adam and eve story, except it was an alien and human creating the offspring that came to be new humans.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I have to admit I may have skimmed some parts, but I think the fact that the Sumerian religion was similar to the bible doesn't prove much, for one the bible used a lot of different sources, such as astrology, and pagan religions, as well as Egyptian religions, it seems people who (if religion is fake, which I assume it is) wrote it researched these ancient stories much and kind of rewrote it in an entirely different way, ofcourse that doesn't disprove it. 

And the fact that the features Enki passed on survived with 1 blood line for so long is unlikely to me, they would have to be very strong, else they would just blend in and die away, that's like dropping a white drop of paint into a whole can of black paint, it isn't going to change much, of course I could be wrong.

But hey this all could be right some how, I'm just saying I personally doubt it, a lot.

I also think that the 25 presidents related, is quite unlikely, possibly misinformation.

----------


## Sandform

So...Aliens came...couldn't kill the sumerians...and Hitler found out...so he liked them?

----------


## Bayside

Very interesting read, some food for thought, thanks for posting.

----------


## Sornaensis

::rolllaugh::

----------


## Jeff777

> And the fact that the features Enki passed on survived with 1 blood line for so long is unlikely to me, they would have to be very strong, else they would just blend in and die away, that's like dropping a white drop of paint into a whole can of black paint, it isn't going to change much, of course I could be wrong.



Exactly.  The bloodline today would be very much diluted unless inter-marriages continued on to preserve as much higher concentration of it as possible.





> I also think that the 25 presidents related, is quite unlikely, possibly misinformation.



I assure you it's fact.  It may not be publicly known but I encourage you to research the validity of that yourself, I have.





> So...Aliens came...couldn't kill the sumerians...and Hitler found out...so he liked them?



Couldn't kill the Sumerians?  I'm afraid I'm not understanding your question Sandform.   ::?:   Would you mind rephrasing it?

----------


## nitsuJ

> Couldn't kill the Sumerians?  I'm afraid I'm not understanding your question Sandform.    Would you mind rephrasing it?



i think he's talking about the part were they attempted to murder whatever.. but i thought it was the sumerians trying to kill one of the aliens, i probably misread it.

----------


## Jeff777

Ah I think I know what he's referring to.  Well according to the text mankind had been killed off except for Ziusudra and his kids etc. that were in the boat during the time of the great deluge.  Afterwards, Ziusudra re-populated, his family re-populated and probably the God's themselves re-populated too.

----------


## nitsuJ

> Ah I think I know what he's referring to.  Well according to the text mankind had been killed off except for Ziusudra and his kids etc. that were in the boat during the time of the great deluge.  Afterwards, Ziusudra re-populated, his family re-populated and probably the God's themselves re-populated too.



any idea if his kids were male or female? because if not then we're all descendants of the aliens probably.

----------


## nitsuJ

> The Sumerian creation myth, the earliest account of the Sumerian creation and Flood myth, is found on a single fragmentary tablet excavated in Nippur, sometimes called the Eridu Genesis. It is written in the Sumerian language and datable by its script to the 18th century BC (First Dynasty of Babylon, where the language of writing and administration was still Sumerian). The tablet was published in 1914 by Arno Poebel.







> Where the tablet picks up, the gods An, Enlil, Enki and Ninhursanga create the Sumerians (the "black-headed people") and the animals. Then kingship descends from heaven and the first cities are founded - Eridu, Bad-tibira, Larsa, Sippar, and Shuruppak.
> 
> After a missing section in the tablet, we learn that the gods have decided to send a flood to destroy mankind. Zi-ud-sura, the king and gudug priest, learns of this. (In the later Akkadian version, Ea, or Enki in Sumerian, the god of the waters, warns the hero (Atra-hasis in this case) and gives him instructions for the ark. This is missing in the Sumerian fragment, but a mention of Enki taking counsel with himself suggests that this is Enki's role in the Sumerian version as well.)
> 
> When the tablet resumes it is describing the flood. A terrible storm rocks the huge boat for seven days and seven nights, then Utu (the Sun god) appears and Zi-ud-sura creates an opening in the boat, prostrates himself, and sacrifices oxen and sheep.
> 
> After another break the text resumes, the flood is apparently over, the animals disembark and Zi-ud-sura prostrates himself before An (sky-god) and Enlil (chief of the gods), who give him eternal life and take him to dwell in *Dilmun* for "preserving the animals and the seed of mankind". The remainder of the poem is lost.



*
Dilmun*:




> Dilmun (sometimes transliterated Telmun) is a land mentioned by Mesopotamian Civilizations as a trade partner, source of raw material, copper, and entrepot of the Mesopotamia and the Indus Valley Civilization trade route. Although the exact location of Dilmun is unclear, it might be associated with the islands of Bahrain, Eastern Province, Qatar, Oman and nearby Iranian coast in the Persian Gulf.



Sources:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ziusudra
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dilmun

so according to the story, ziusudra is immortal and wandering the earth.

----------


## nitsuJ

Source:
http://etcsl.orinst.ox.ac.uk/cgi-bin...?text=t.1.7.4#

The Flood Story:





> *Segment A*
> 
> _approx. 36 lines missing_
> 
> 1-10.  sets up . "I will  the perishing of my mankind; for Nintur, I will stop the annihilation of my creatures, and I will return the people from their dwelling grounds. Let them build many cities so that I can refresh myself in their shade. Let them lay the bricks of many cities in pure places, let them establish places of divination in pure places, and when the fire-quenching  is arranged, the divine rites and exalted powers are perfected and the earth is irrigated, I will establish well-being there."
> 
> 10-14. After An, Enlil, Enki and Ninḫursaĝa had fashioned the black-headed people, they also made animals multiply everywhere, and made herds of four-legged animals exist on the plains, as is befitting.
> _approx. 32 lines missing_
> *Segment B*
> ...

----------


## Sisyphus50

Just so I'm getting this straight - all of your evidence comes from 400 clay tablets that 'higher powers' have stolen away and hidden from the world for the last 200 years?

So you have no evidence to present other than your word that they are fact?

"That which can be asserted without evidence, can be dismissed without evidence" - Christopher Hitchens

----------


## Jeff777

> Just so I'm getting this straight - all of your evidence comes from 400 clay tablets that 'higher powers' have stolen away and hidden from the world for the last 200 years?
> 
> So you have no evidence to present other than your word that they are fact?
> 
> "That which can be asserted without evidence, can be dismissed without evidence" - Christopher Hitchens



Er...no?  The tablets are available for anyone to read.  You can find them almost anywhere online if you look for them.  One such site that comes to mind is www.enkispeaks.com  And you can order "The Lost Book of Enki" off amazon.com if you'd like.  Though you can find the material in that book in .pdf's free online.   :tongue2:

----------


## RedfishBluefish

Umm... A shitload of text from some random website...
It's the bible/Quran/Book of Mormon all over again.

----------


## Jeff777

> Umm... A shitload of text from some random website...
> It's the bible/Quran/Book of Mormon all over again.



You're ignorant.  The text didn't originate on that website.  It merely serves as one of hundreds of thousands of hosting stations for the tablets translated by Sumerian expert Dr. Zacharias Sitchin.  I couldn't have been more clear about that...

----------


## Sandform

/sigh I'll have to read this some more.  But really.  Come on...

----------


## drewmandan

> You're ignorant.  The text didn't originate on that website.  It merely serves as one of hundreds of thousands of hosting stations for the tablets translated by Sumerian expert Dr. Zacharias Sitchin.  I couldn't have been more clear about that...



I don't doubt that you think the source is legit. But that means dick all. Why is it that when I see a tablet with a picture of what is clearly a _helicopter_ on it, it's immediately obvious to me that it's a fake, whereas you immediately see it as evidence of alien astronauts? I guess it must be my critical thinking skills.

You know, a lot of people used to think the famous crystal skulls of central america were real and had alien origins and whatnot. But guess what: turns out they were made in Germany in the 19th century. Misinformation spreads more quickly and easily than truth. And that's why you think you're the bastard child of an alien god.

----------


## nitsuJ

i don't know if you people have just overlooked it or not but i've posted the entire tablet to do with the flooding story that comes from this sumerian culture, a huge portion of it is missing and they don't even have the end of it.





> *Segment A*
> 
> _approx. 36 lines missing_
> 
> 1-10.  sets up . "I will  the perishing of my mankind; for Nintur, I will stop the annihilation of my creatures, and I will return the people from their dwelling grounds. Let them build many cities so that I can refresh myself in their shade. Let them lay the bricks of many cities in pure places, let them establish places of divination in pure places, and when the fire-quenching  is arranged, the divine rites and exalted powers are perfected and the earth is irrigated, I will establish well-being there."
> 
> 10-14. After An, Enlil, Enki and Ninḫursaĝa had fashioned the black-headed people, they also made animals multiply everywhere, and made herds of four-legged animals exist on the plains, as is befitting.
> _approx. 32 lines missing_
> *Segment B*
> ...

----------


## Jeff777

Quite a contribution nitsuJ, thank you.  Yes, most of the tablets are fragmented and broken off.  Therefore Dr. Sitchin only translated what was intelligible.  Others have translated them as well, but since he has dedicated nearly his entire life to the study of the Sumerians, he is known as the go to guy for Sumerian knowledge and archaeology.

----------


## Sandform

Hey what is an Aryan anyway?  

I hear that the definition has changed a bit.  Now it includes a larger branch than back when Hitler was alive.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHl_ZWc-PC8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmIrN...eature=related'

----------


## nitsuJ

> Hey what is an Aryan anyway?  
> 
> I hear that the definition has changed a bit.  Now it includes a larger branch than back when Hitler was alive.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHl_ZWc-PC8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmIrN...eature=related'



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aryan

----------


## wendylove

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zechari...hin.27s_claims
I'm sorry but Sitchin is lost in translation.
http://www.sitchiniswrong.com/sitchinerrors.htm





> Therefore Dr. Sitchin only translated what was intelligible



I think he should have left the translations to the experts. 





> he is known as the go to guy for Sumerian knowledge and archaeology.



Actually this is wrong. Also, have you got any evidence for this.

Also, the family tree thing you done is flawed, big time. If you go back 10 generations its highly likely your going to have a influencial ancestor. It just simple mathematics.





> These were a very advanced people who had very detailed knowledge regarding our planets elliptical patterns, their shapes, their individual colors (No...I'm not kidding you.),



So they can tilt their head up, wow we. Please did you get this from Sitchin.





> Because what I'm about to tell you I have continually dug into through strenuous research and late night studying...what I'm about to tell you now is something you and I were never told in history class...



You call this research. They don't teach it in history class because it is incorrect.





> Not only did I ponder this question but many alike such as "Why do we look so different? The blacks, whites, indians, latino's, etc."



There is a whole scientific theory called Evolution that is devoted to anwsering this question.





> I'll let you draw your own conclusions as to what the above "crafts" resemble.



How objective.





> And depending upon who you ask, others believe "The Watchers" bear a strong resemblance to this...



How objective. 





> Science has NOT confirmed that a great flood covered the earth...we would still see remnants of such a thing today...and that isn't the case.



That small part proves the youtube video is rubbish.





> According the Sumerian text...after the great flood, the Gods came back down to earth and all had a change of heart, Enlil included. They vowed never to do such a thing again. Sound oddly familiar?



Didn't you just say a great flood never happen. Doesn't this prove the Sumerian wrong? You can't get a big detail like the whole world flooding wrong. Also, I thought they had knowledge of the whole universe, how could they get this wrong?

----------


## drewmandan

According to my very quick calculation, if you go back about 37 generations, you can relate yourself to any human that has ever lived.

----------


## wendylove

> According to my very quick calculation, if you go back about 37 generations, you can relate yourself to any human that has ever lived.



Yeah that sounds about right, however I think there is a large margin of error. I remeber reading that if Jesus had offspring and they had offspring, carrying on to today. Then most people alive today would be related to jesus in some way.

----------


## nitsuJ

> Yeah that sounds about right, however I think there is a large margin of error. I remeber reading that if Jesus had offspring and they had offspring, carrying on to today. Then most people alive today would be related to jesus in some way.



too bad khan didn't live longer than he did, maybe i could of been a khan!

----------


## Sandform

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aryan



Wow like I hadn't thought of that!  Lol.   ::roll::

----------


## nitsuJ

> Wow like I hadn't thought of that!  Lol.



well it tells what it is  :tongue2:

----------


## Sandform

I was trying to make a point by posing the question...lol.

----------


## Sisyphus50

> According to my very quick calculation, if you go back about 37 generations, you can relate yourself to any human that has ever lived.



What are the numbers on that exactly? Not that I don't believe you, I just like know the 'how' of things when I parrot them on to other people as interesting facts, like the Birthday Paradox.

----------


## drewmandan

> What are the numbers on that exactly? Not that I don't believe you, I just like know the 'how' of things when I parrot them on to other people as interesting facts, like the Birthday Paradox.



Well, it isn't perfectly sound reasoning, but basically it goes like this: If you go back 1 generation, you have 2 or 2^1 ancestors. If you go back 2 generations, you have 2^2 ancestors in that generation. Actually, I can already see a mistake I made. Anyway, go back 37 generations and you should have 2^37 or over a hundred billion ancestors in that generation. Now that's impossible, but since only a hundred billion humans have ever lived, going back 37 generations should more than guarantee relations with everybody. Not iron-clad logic, I know.

----------


## Keeper

> Well, it isn't perfectly sound reasoning, but basically it goes like this: If you go back 1 generation, you have 2 or 2^1 ancestors. If you go back 2 generations, you have 2^2 ancestors in that generation. Actually, I can already see a mistake I made. Anyway, go back 37 generations and you should have 2^37 or over a hundred billion ancestors in that generation. Now that's impossible, but since only a hundred billion humans have ever lived, going back 37 generations should more than guarantee relations with everybody. Not iron-clad logic, I know.



Your forgetting mass incest.

----------


## drewmandan

> Your forgetting mass incest.



Yes, but that would only reduce the number of required generations. So my estimate is a good upper limit.

----------


## Keeper

> Yes, but that would only reduce the number of required generations. So my estimate is a good upper limit.



Good point. How long is a generation on average, btw?

----------


## drewmandan

> Good point. How long is a generation on average, btw?



About 25 years now, 15-20 years around the dawn of civilization. I know what you're thinking. 20 x 37 is only 7400 years, but humans have been around much longer. Like I said, it was only a very rough estimate. Actually, it still works as an upper limit because the extra time humanity has existed would be accounted for by incest.

----------


## Malac Reborn

Pure bloods of what? So this is stating that "Blond hair, blue eyes" are pure blooded or non human/aliens? If there was an Enki, his offspring was still not pure blooded due to the fact that the baby's mama (lol)  was a human. And for non offspring, they were also siblings for the fact they are alien/clay. Only difference would be a higher concentration of alien blood as its said. And even so? True? Come...on.....

Also, just because this is an early story of creation, most definitely does not make it true. Probably a reason to think of it as more BS. Also, comparing the bible with this doesn't say anything except that the bible is merely a revised copy of the Sumerian's POV, nothing more. I do have faith in the bible even so.. Ehh...


P.S. Don't you like my bad grammar and fragment sentences....
#@&&#*@*!&!*!(@*#*!([email protected]*!*#*#!((@!*#&!#&#*!*!((#!(#  *!

----------


## nitsuJ

> Pure bloods of what? So this is stating that "Blond hair, blue eyes" are pure blooded or non human/aliens? If there was an Enki, his offspring was still not pure blooded due to the fact that the baby's mama (lol)  was a human. And for non offspring, they were also siblings for the fact they are alien/clay. Only difference would be a higher concentration of alien blood as its said. And even so? True? Come...on.....
> 
> Also, just because this is an early story of creation, most definitely does not make it true. Probably a reason to think of it as more BS. Also, comparing the bible with this doesn't say anything except that the bible is merely a revised copy of the Sumerian's POV, nothing more. I do have faith in the bible even so.. Ehh...
> 
> 
> P.S. Don't you like my bad grammar and fragment sentences....
> #@&&#*@*!&!*!(@*#*!([email protected]*!*#*#!((@!*#&!#&#*!*!((#!(#  *!



Yes, it's exactly what the story was trying to suggest, "Blonde hair and blue eyes didn't exist until humans and aliens had sex."

----------


## StonedApe

I don't think its true, but Hitler was a crazy mother fucker. I could see him thinking something like that.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I don't want to burst your bubble, Jeff, but your sources are bad.  I'm assuming you either got all this directly from Zecharia Sitchin's books, or from internet sites that are basing it off of his work.  

The problem is, Sitchin's translations of Sumerian texts/ tablets are just plain wrong.  There are a lot of people out there who legitimately study the Sumerian language, and none of them have come up with any mythology even close to what he has invented.

Don't get me wrong, I love a cool mythology as much as the next guy.  I still read about this stuff on the internet at least once a week, because it is fascinating.  Just don't get carried away thinking this is real.  The "Sumerian creation stories" you are referencing are all pure fiction, invented specifically to support these theories.

Like I said, I still keep my eye on this, because I would love it if it were all true.

----------


## Brainchild

> Osiris-Dionysus of 5th century BC. The Church's explanation for the similarity is that Satan saw Jesus' life in full before it occurred, so he counterfeited the myths of Osiris and Dionysus in advance... riiiiight.



You took the words right out of my mouth.

Oh no! Are you the devil?! ::evil:: 

ROFL!

----------


## Brainchild

Humans have a hard time accepting that we're just animals. We came into existence on Earth in the same way that other lifeforms on this planet have. We evolved from ape-like creatures into modern man. We need to learn to accept this.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Nevermind, upon reading everyone's responses, I see Wendylove has everything under control. 
http://www.sitchiniswrong.com/sitchinerrors.htm
Is the link I was just trying to remember.  

And I'm glad Alextanium mentioned Osiris-Dionysus in regards to the Jesus myth.  If you ever want to lose a few months with your head in a book, start reading up on the progression of Egyptian religion into Roman culture, and the Mystery Cults.  That is always good ammunition for debating Bible historicity.

----------


## Brainchild

> Just so I'm getting this straight - all of your evidence comes from 400 clay tablets that 'higher powers' have stolen away and hidden from the world for the last 200 years?



Didn't the Mormons use that one already? Seems just as fishy now as it did when John Smith (or whomever) used it.

----------


## IZ

Wow, great read. I'm always interested in "lost books" and "new found facts"

I'm pretty sure I'm going to get flamed for saying that

----------


## Minervas Phoenix

> I'm pretty sure I'm going to get flamed for saying that



Only by the losers.

----------


## Sisyphus50

> Didn't the Mormons use that one already? Seems just as fishy now as it did when John Smith (or whomever) used it.



Yeah, the Gold-plated bible that he found buried in his backyard that would kill anyone else that looked upon it. Then an angel took it away from him back to Heaven.

----------


## Sandform

> Yeah, the Gold-plated bible that he found buried in his backyard that would kill anyone else that looked upon it. Then an angel took it away from him back to Heaven.



http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...t=58804&page=3

That guy was such a charlatan omgz for rulz.  He was all like hey farmer guy, magic stones told me there is treasure on your farm, pay me to dig and you can have the treasure when we dig it up.  /time passes.  
Farmer:  Where is the treasure you've been digging for a while.
Joseph:  Uh...magic demon critters are trying to keep me from getting it for you.
Farmer:  Here is some money for your time, just get the hell out of here.
Joseph:  (Hmmm, now who else can I sucker into paying me for BS?)

----------


## Malac Reborn

Kinda odd how on the tablet depictions, the vehicles were everything that we have in the present time..... hmm.... When exactly were these "official" discoveries found?


Would be funny if there were aliens on earth thousands of years ago driving BMW convertibles with spinners on them.

----------


## nitsuJ

They had hummers and stuff to! I saw an alien flying through the sky back in my previous life in 3255B.C. in a stealth bomber.

----------


## Jeff777

> Drewmandan, if you're going to contribute to the thread, even if it's to disagree, then contribute with something useful. Don't just try to disrupt the thread. Counter the argument with something that amounts to more than "Yeah, well yer stupid" or just leave it alone.



The same applies to you too Justin.

----------


## nitsuJ

> The same applies to you too Justin.



Excuse me? If you can't counter my argument of living a past life, don't speak.

----------


## Jeff777

> Excuse me? If you can't counter my argument of living a past life, don't speak.



My patience with you is running quite thin.

----------


## nitsuJ

> My patience with you is running quite thin.



Why's that? Because I lived a past life and saw aliens?

----------


## Jeff777

> Why's that? Because I lived a past life and saw aliens?



Exactly.

----------


## nitsuJ

> Exactly.



Ah, well.. my patience is running thin with you trying to tell us blond hair and blue eyes came from an alien race. Not to mention the pictures you provided us saying what most people say the "watchers" looked like didn't have blond hair or blue eyes.

----------


## Jeff777

> Ah, well.. my patience is running thin with you trying to tell us blond hair and blue eyes came from an alien race. Not to mention the pictures you provided us saying what most people say the "watchers" looked like didn't have blond hair or blue eyes.



You're an idiot.  Both of your accusations are incorrect.  Go back and read my original post.  As far as I'm concerned...you're nothing more than a reincarnated Seismosaur.

----------


## Naiya

Hmm, interesting stuff Jeff. 

I knew pretty much the whole story from a couple of books and other things I've picked up in the last year or so. It made a lot of sense about why Hitler believed the Aryans were the pure race blah blah blah...

Also, to some of the skeptics in this thread, all this history about Hitler and the occult is true. I mean there was even a program in the History channel that was about this exact same thing. It's not exactly a big secret. These leaders actually did believe this stuff, and many still do to this day.

So even if you think it's bullshit, shouldn't you at *least* be concerned that many of the people running this planet *do* believe this?

The only thing that was news to me was the thing about the "lesser gods." That's _very_ interesting. My dad actually came up with that theory...he once said, "I think those greys are their dogs."

Also...from the translation I read, the first human that they created _did_ look very African. But I suppose that they wanted humans to look more like themselves...and likewise, it's human nature to want to be as much like your creators as possible. 

Any other comments I'll have to PM you sometime, since I'd rather not get _too_ horribly flamed here. Again, thanks for compiling it all here, it makes it easy to see the big picture.  ::D:

----------


## Jeff777

> Hmm, interesting stuff Jeff. 
> 
> I knew pretty much the whole story from a couple of books and other things I've picked up in the last year or so. It made a lot of sense about why Hitler believed the Aryans were the pure race blah blah blah...
> 
> Also, to some of the skeptics in this thread, all this history about Hitler and the occult is true. I mean there was even a program in the History channel that was about this exact same thing. It's not exactly a big secret. These leaders actually did believe this stuff, and many still do to this day.
> 
> So even if you think it's bullshit, shouldn't you at *least* be concerned that many of the people running this planet *do* believe this?
> 
> The only thing that was news to me was the thing about the "lesser gods." That's _very_ interesting. My dad actually came up with that theory...he once said, "I think those greys are their dogs."
> ...



Always a pleasure to have your presence grace the same thread(s) I post in.   :smiley:

----------


## nitsuJ

> You're an idiot.  Both of your accusations are incorrect.  Go back and read my original post.  As far as I'm concerned...you're nothing more than a reincarnated Seismosaur.



Oh, both of my accusations are incorrect? Ok, let's examine my accusations.





> Ah, well.. my patience is running thin *with you trying to tell us blond hair and blue eyes came from an alien race.* *Not to mention the pictures you provided us saying what most people say the "watchers" looked like didn't have blond hair or blue eyes.*




Ok, how was that alien/human race the "perfect race" if they're not the origins of blond hair and blue eyes? Did you just post a bunch of unneeded information talking about aliens and humans coming together and having sex that in fact had nothing to do with Aryans or Hitler, or the "perfect race" of blond hair and blue eyes?

As for my "incorrect accusation" about the pictures you provided us saying what most people say the "watchers" looked like didn't have blond hair or blue eyes. Let's look for the blue eyes and blond hair in the pictures below.





> Marvel portrayed "The Watchers" as looking like this...









> The ancients portrayed "The Watchers" as looking like this...









> And depending upon who you ask, others believe "The Watchers" bear a strong resemblance to this...





Oops! I don't see any blond hair or blue eyes.

----------


## Jeff777

> Oh, both of my accusations are incorrect? Ok, let's examine my accusations.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, how was that alien/human race the "perfect race" if they're not the origins of blond hair and blue eyes? Did you just post a bunch of unneeded information talking about aliens and humans coming together and having sex that in fact had nothing to do with Aryans or Hitler, or the "perfect race" of blond hair and blue eyes?
> 
> As for my "incorrect accusation" about the pictures you provided us saying what most people say the "watchers" looked like didn't have blond hair or blue eyes. Let's look for the blue eyes and blond hair in the pictures below.
> 
> 
> ...



Dear lord help this boy.  The Sumerians referred to THOSE beings as the "lesser gods".  Naiya, who understood this addressed it in her post a few posts up.  This was not hard to comprehend.  You are the only one who seems to have trouble understanding that.  And NOWHERE did I state that the beings had blonde hair and blue eyes.  I said ZIUSUDRA was born with eyes that were of the skies and skin like wool etc.  If you would like for me to create a "slow edition" for you then why don't you just ask?  I will recreate the entire original post in a "See Spot Run" format, how's that Jujitsu?




I love this shirt.

----------


## RedfishBluefish

I don't see how a creation myth written (supposedly) on clay tablets - and translated badly - is any more believable than the rest of them.

----------


## Schmaven

Thanks for researching / posting all that.  All of what you said makes sense to me, don't pay too much attention to those that blindly argue things; you can get lost in it.

----------


## Carôusoul

> I don't see how a creation myth written (supposedly) on clay tablets - and translated badly - is any more believable than the rest of them.



I agree with this.

----------


## Jeff777

> Thanks for researching / posting all that.  All of what you said makes sense to me, don't pay too much attention to those that blindly argue things; you can get lost in it.



Thank you for taking the time to sift through the information laid out within this thread.   :smiley: 





> I don't see how a creation myth written (supposedly) on clay tablets - and translated badly - is any more believable than the rest of them.



To a certain extent I agree with you.  I have said this numerous times within this thread...

"What I posted is not necessarily my belief."

----------


## Serendipity

Fascinating read, thanks for posting!

----------


## nitsuJ

> Dear lord help this boy.  The Sumerians referred to THOSE beings as the "lesser gods".  Naiya, who understood this addressed it in her post a few posts up.  This was not hard to comprehend.  You are the only one who seems to have trouble understanding that.  And NOWHERE did I state that the beings had blonde hair and blue eyes.  I said ZIUSUDRA was born with eyes that were of the skies and skin like wool etc.  If you would like for me to create a "slow edition" for you then why don't you just ask?  I will recreate the entire original post in a "See Spot Run" format, how's that Jujitsu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this shirt.



Yes, I know they're "lesser gods," please point out where I said they weren't. Yeah, you said Ziusurda had blue eyes and blond hair then. So what's the point of the offspring of some retarded looking alien and a human being being the "perfect race" if they weren't all blond haired and blue eyed? It seems to me talking about the "lesser gods" and all this alien stuff was a waste of time about the history of the Aryan bloodline.

BTW, perhaps you can't read that well, but my name isn't "Jujitsu."

----------


## nitsuJ

> The beings left earth in their craft. Lord Enki (Enlil's brother) went to his descendant Ziusudra and told him to build a large boat because Enlil had ordered for a large deluge to come forth upon the earth and *wipe out mankind entirely*.







> Anyway, this story is recorded in the Epic of Gilgamesh about how a giant deluge covered the earth and Ziusudra and his family were saved in the giant boat







> Ziusudra...was the last remaining holy blood that was SAVED in the great flood. At least...that we know of anyway.
> 
> Ziusudra went on to re-populate and so did his kids (who I guess could call Lord Enki grampy?)







> To sum all this up...and bringing the cr&#234;chendo'ing climax to an end...pay attention to this if you haven't gotten it by now. Hitler along with many others were firm believers in the idea that "Pure-blooded racially untainted Aryan's" are the direct descendants from Lord Enki himself, and therefore believed Aryan's HAVE a direct RIGHT to rule the earth.



So we're all descendants of Ziusudra and his children, therefore we're all Aryans?

AWESOME.

Also, find the source where it says the Sumerians thought this is what the aliens rode around in.






> Anyway, this story is recorded in the Epic of Gilgamesh about how a giant deluge covered the earth and Ziusudra and his family were saved in the giant boat



*Gilgamesh:*




> In the tale of Gilgamesh in the Standard Version (Middle Babylonian), it is Tablet 11 that recounts the legend of the Flood, from the perspective of the Flood hero, Uta-napishti. Uta-napishti lived far to the east, beyond the edge of the world. Uta-napishti narrated to the hero Gilgamesh of how he gained immortality from the gods.
> 
> Gilgamesh came to Uta-napishti hoping to gain immortality after the death of his friend, Enkidu, because the unusually fearless hero now feared death.
> 
> It was at Shuruppak, on the bank of Euphrates that the gods met to discuss the destruction of mankind, by sending a great deluge. In the meeting was Anu (An), his counsellor Ellil (Enlil), his chamberlain Ninurta and Ennugi his sheriff. Also there was Ea (Enki), the god of wisdom. They all swore oaths in regarding to the Deluge.
> 
> But Ea instructed a man from Shuruppak to demolished his house and build a boat. The boat should be equal in all dimensions, and the boat shall have a roof for shelter. The man should abandon his wealth, and seek to survive the coming destruction. He was to take with him "all living things' seed".
> 
> This man was the son of Ubar-Tutu. He obeyed all of his god's instructions, except that he feared what the crowd and elders of his city may say about the construction of this large boat. Ea instructed Uta-napishti to say to the elders that he no longer wish to live on the ground of Ellil, so he decided to leave and live in the Ocean Below with his master Ea. Ea would send rain to carry his boat to the Ocean Below.
> ...



The story of Gilgamesh and the Sumerian floods are totally different.

----------


## Brainchild

> I agree with this.



Cosign.

----------


## Sandform

So what purpose exactly did the aliens have for coming here?

----------


## Schmaven

> So what purpose exactly did the aliens have for coming here?



From what I gathered from the original post, that purpose was to mine for metals.

----------


## Sandform

That is wierd...Hey did they create the grand canyon buy mining?  

Hehe.

----------


## nitsuJ

Lolololol.

Because, you know, there were no metals on their own planet. They just felt so compelled to come from their super advanced culture and come to Earth to mine for our metals and hang out with us!

----------


## Jeff777

There are some galaxies which are metal deficient Jujitsu.  Google: Gamma Ray Bursts  :wink2:

----------


## nitsuJ

> There are some galaxies which are metal deficient Jujitsu.  Google: Gamma Ray Bursts



Let's just say the aliens came from a metal deficient galaxy, how did they make their spaceships for travel? Out of wood? Plastic? Grass? Clay? If they had enough metal to use for building their spaceships, why didn't they notice they'd soon run out?

----------


## Jeff777

> Let's just say the aliens came from a metal deficient galaxy, how did they make their spaceships for travel? Out of wood? Plastic? Grass? Clay? If they had enough metal to use for building their spaceships, why didn't they notice they'd soon run out?



Dude listen, for the last time...these aren't necessarily my beliefs, nor do I have all the answers to all of this.  Hitler was a racist moron end of story.

I'm not a christian, buddhist, atheist, agnostic, muslim, nor do I pray to "Enki" and "Enlil".  I'm just a guy looking...like most of us...

----------


## nitsuJ

> Dude listen, for the last time...these aren't necessarily my beliefs, nor do I have all the answers to all of this.  Hitler was a racist moron end of story.
> 
> I'm not a christian, buddhist, atheist, agnostic, muslim, nor do I pray to "Enki" and "Enlil".  I'm just a guy looking...like most of us...



Well, it's an extended discussion forums. You should be better prepared for questions and criticism and skepticism.

Not once did I say they were your beliefs, and not once did I try to pin you to a certain religion.

----------


## Jeff777

> Well, it's an extended discussion forums. You should be better prepared for questions and criticism and skepticism.



Heh you got me there.  I was just saying that to myself the other day.  If you've read my past threads, you'd come to find out I'm not a stranger to skepticism and scrutiny, but I'm not adept at handling it either.  =P

----------


## Naiya

From my understanding...

The Annunaki came to Earth looking not for just any metal minerals, but for gold. Apparently the atmosphere of their planet was getting messed up and some kind of gold dust or powder was the key to fixing it.

----------


## Jeff777

> From my understanding...
> 
> The Annunaki came to Earth looking not for just any metal minerals, but for gold. Apparently the atmosphere of their planet was getting messed up and some kind of gold dust or powder was the key to fixing it.



That's right Naiya.  I'm getting so caught up in _"telling nitsuJ a thing or two"_  :tongue2:  that I'm forgetting specifics.  Thank you for that.

----------


## Schmaven

> Let's just say the aliens came from a metal deficient galaxy, how did they make their spaceships for travel? Out of wood? Plastic? Grass? Clay? If they had enough metal to use for building their spaceships, why didn't they notice they'd soon run out?



I'd guess it'd be kind of like our situation with oil.  Yes, we have oil, but we're also using it and will one day run out.  If we're lucky, we'll have the technology by then to find another energy source.  Only for them, they probably used up all the metal in spaceships, buildings, etc, (metal has many uses).  According to the story, they came here to mine for stuff, so I think it's safe to assume that they intended to acquire more.  Whether it was out of necessity or greed is not really important.

The key word is deficient.

----------


## nitsuJ

> I'd guess it'd be kind of like our situation with oil.  Yes, we have oil, but we're also using it and will one day run out.  If we're lucky, we'll have the technology by then to find another energy source.  Only for them, they probably used up all the metal in spaceships, buildings, etc, (metal has many uses).  According to the story, they came here to mine for stuff, so I think it's safe to assume that they intended to acquire more.  Whether it was out of necessity or greed is not really important.
> 
> The key word is deficient.



Apparently they came to mine for gold, so they must of not had any on their own planet, or had insufficient supplies of it. I'd like to know how they knew gold was the thing they needed to fix their air supply and how they knew Earth would of had it.

----------


## Schmaven

> Apparently they came to mine for gold, so they must of not had any on their own planet, or had insufficient supplies of it. I'd like to know how they knew gold was the thing they needed to fix their air supply and how they knew Earth would of had it.



That is a good question.  I don't think we'll find the answer until we have a chance to ask them.  

Until then, I'd like to think that they were just cruising around the universe in their space helicopters, kicking back a few brews, when the next thing they knew, they were on a collision course for earth and everyone was still passed out from the previous night.  Except for the designated pilot of course, who was awake, but still tied up from the night's shananigans.  A loud crash as they skipped over the moon woke up the rest of them, who managed to pull off a successful emergency landing on this mysterious planet (Earth).  Being in a space ship, they penetrated a few hundred feet into the surface of the earth during this emergency landing, and in doing so, struck a large gold deposit buried underground.  Immediately recognizing this as the element their solar system is lacking, but needs to remain stable, the captain radios back to HQ to send in some mining equipment.

----------


## Jeff777

> I'd like to know how they knew gold was the thing they needed to fix their air supply and how they knew Earth would of had it.



Collect calls to Nibru are quite expensive, I wouldn't quit that waste management job if I were you.   :wink2:

----------


## Naiya

> Apparently they came to mine for gold, so they must of not had any on their own planet, or had insufficient supplies of it. I'd like to know how they knew gold was the thing they needed to fix their air supply and how they knew Earth would of had it.



The story goes that they did have small amounts of gold. Apparently, once Niribu came close to Earth and basically tore the planet Earth apart, which bore a moon for our planet...when that had happened long before the crisis with their atmosphere, apparently they detected pockets of gold in the earth along with some other stuff. 

They didn't go back out to Earth because apparently they didn't think they could get around the astroid belt very easily. Their planet only comes close to the other planets in the solar system once every...I think 3000 years, and it has an elliptical orbit. Anyway someone from Niribu took the records as a clue and managed to get to Earth, and when he did, he confirmed that there was not only gold in the earth but that the planet was habitable and full of life now, so the others followed and set up camp.

----------


## Jeff777

> The story goes that they did have small amounts of gold. Apparently, once Niribu came close to Earth and basically tore the planet Earth apart, which bore a moon for our planet...when that had happened long before the crisis with their atmosphere, apparently they detected pockets of gold in the earth along with some other stuff. 
> 
> They didn't go back out to Earth because apparently they didn't think they could get around the astroid belt very easily. Their planet only comes close to the other planets in the solar system once every...I think 3000 years, and it has an elliptical orbit. Anyway someone from Niribu took the records as a clue and managed to get to Earth, and when he did, he confirmed that there was not only gold in the earth but that the planet was habitable and full of life now, so the others followed and set up camp.



*Translated for nitsuJ - See Spot Run Version*




> Nibru (the space people's home) passed Earth and ripped it up to shreds!!!  A Biiiiiiiig piece of earth broke off and formed our night light in the sky we call "Moon".  They (The Nibru'ans) didn't visit our home anymore because it was vewy vewy dangerous to get near.  Their home (Nibru) only passes by our home (Earth) every 3,000 years.  That's 1,000 3 times!!!  Nibru'ans found out that there was shiny sparkly gold on our planet and that they could breathe on Earth!  So they came here to live and be happy.



I'm only doing this once...you're lucky I like you nitsuJ...to go through all that trouble of dumbing it down so that you could understand it.  I'm a great friend r I not?   ::D:

----------


## nitsuJ

> *Translated for nitsuJ - See Spot Run Version*
> 
> 
> I'm only doing this once...you're lucky I like you nitsuJ...to go through all that trouble of dumbing it down so that you could understand it.  I'm a great friend r I not?



I'm sorry, but you're stupid for even assuming I can't read. I don't reread passages every time I make a post about them. Considering now that their planet passes ours every 3,000 years, we're some written records of this happening after Sumerian's little myth happened? I've never heard about it, so obviously it must not be true.

----------


## Jeff777

> I've never heard about it, so obviously it must not be true.



Obviously.  Because, ya'know...your knowledge in ineffable and surpasses all understanding.   ::rolllaugh::   Jesus you're fun to shoot the shit with.  :mwahaha:  Reply back expediantly.  This is great.

----------


## nitsuJ

> Obviously.  Because, ya'know...your knowledge in ineffable and surpasses all understanding.    Jesus you're fun to shoot the shit with.  Reply back expediantly.  This is great.



Well, I was hoping you say something like you just did.

Let's ask some other people that will post if they've heard about a planet with alien life forms that passes Earth every 3,000 years.

Just for the record..

Asteroids =/= Planets

----------


## Naiya

Erm...Niribu was never said to actually pass by close to Earth except once or twice, which were freak occurrences, and it wrought havoc on the whole solar system. Supposedly the orbit is way out there, and it is elliptical. Planets do still orbit the sun last I checked, and scientists are still contemplating whether or not we have planets beyond Pluto in our solar system. 

As for other stories besides the Sumerian one...there's an awesome website called Sacredtexts.org. You'll find many references to the same places, people and events across different cultures and religions. (Some of it was in the first post actually...)

For example, the Rig Vedas from India, almost as old as the Sumerian texts, and one of the longest documents ever written. It's all about ancient gods--some of them wanted to use mankind as slaves, and the others thought it was wrong to do so, and they fought over it--in their glowing chariots in the sky, complete with explosions. 

Seriously dude, watch the History channel more. Or like I said, go to the documents yourself and read them. It's up to you how you'd like to interpret them, but no one can deny how similar our religions are, creation stories in particular.

----------


## nitsuJ

Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.

----------


## Jeff777

Is our alpha male ape-beating chest competition over.   :Sad:

----------


## nitsuJ

No, we can continue, I still think the Sumerian creation myth is whack!

 ::D:

----------


## Naiya

> No, we can continue, I still think the Sumerian creation myth is whack!




lol, fair enough.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Sisyphus50

The orbits of the inner 4 planets would not be at stable as they are now if at any time in the past there had been a planet on a highly elliptical orbit with enough mass to tear our world up and form the moon. It just wouldn't happen. You can download very simple software that runs the simulations in black and white (I think there's even a youtube video somewhere of it). The entrance of a large planet would have flung the inner solar system apart irreparably.

As for the rest of your Moon hypothesis...

Origins of the Moon





> *Giant Impact hypothesis* 
>     The prevailing hypothesis today is that the Earth–Moon system formed as a result of a giant impact. A Mars-sized body (labelled "Theia") is believed to have hit the proto-Earth, blasting sufficient material into orbit around the proto-Earth to form the Moon through accretion. As accretion is the process by which all planetary bodies are believed to have formed, giant impacts are thought to have affected most if not all planets. Computer simulations modelling a giant impact are consistent with measurements of the angular momentum of the Earth–Moon system, as well as the small size of the lunar core. Unresolved questions regarding this theory concern the determination of the relative sizes of the proto-Earth and Theia and of how much material from these two bodies formed the Moon.



I believe I've read in the past that tests done on the moon soil by astronauts in the 70's confirm it's age relative to the Earth, and the low iron content of its core gives credence to the theory that the moon is a large blasted off chunk of our outer mantle.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I never know exactly how to respond in debates like this.   It is difficult to tell someone that the myth they believe in is incorrect.   On the one hand, it is not translated correctly, so it is not representative of what people originally came up with 3,000 years ago.  It is just a story some guy made up in the 70s to support his theory.

On the other hand, it is still a myth.  It just happens to be written a lot later than the "translator" claims it was.  If you were going to believe this whole wacky theory because of a myth in the first place, I guess you don't really care if it was written B.C.E. or last month.

If you like the story, believe away.  Telling you your science is impossible, or your history is fiction will not stop you.  But do not claim that you are just "reporting these facts."  You are believing these lies, and spreading them.  Don't claim to be impartial.

Go to 
http://www.sitchiniswrong.com/sitchinerrors.htm
To get a handle on how huge of a lie this all is.

Also, if you are interested in ancient history or research of any kind, it would do you some good to take some time to learn how to do real research.  Jeff, it seems like you really like doing this sort of thing.  You should definitely take some time to learn how to do real research from primary sources, check your facts and sources, get help from real experts, ect.  You could put your time, interest, and talent to some real use helping us learn more about where we came from.

----------


## nitsuJ

> I believe I've read in the past that tests done on the moon soil by astronauts in the 70's confirm it's age relative to the Earth, and the low iron content of its core gives credence to the theory that the moon is a large blasted off chunk of our outer mantle.



There was actually a show over it too that even showed where it more than likely hit the Earth and everything. I think it was the Pacific Ocean? I'm not sure though. It was an Ocean I'm pretty sure.

What I was thinking though is if that planet would have came that close to Earth to hit it, the gravitational pull of both planets would have made the collision worse and I doubt we'd even have a planet now. But, I'm not a scientist.  ::D:

----------


## Sandform

> There was actually a show over it too that even showed where it more than likely hit the Earth and everything. I think it was the Pacific Ocean? I'm not sure though. It was an Ocean I'm pretty sure.
> 
> What I was thinking though is if that planet would have came that close to Earth to hit it, the gravitational pull of both planets would have made the collision worse and I doubt we'd even have a planet now. But, I'm not a scientist.



It really depends on the angle and momentum of each planet....

Earth is revolving at a speed of, if I can recall accurately, 67,000 mph.
Then the rotation speed.

Factor both of these together...and then your scenario changes.

----------


## drewmandan

> There was actually a show over it too that even showed where it more than likely hit the Earth and everything. I think it was the Pacific Ocean? I'm not sure though. It was an Ocean I'm pretty sure.



There was no water at all on the surface of the Earth at the time of the impact. Also, the Pacific is only _a few tens of millions_ of years old, not billions. Oceans form and disappear all the time. The Earth has had not one, but half a dozen Pangaea-type supercontinents since the crust formed some 4 billion years ago. 





> What I was thinking though is if that planet would have came that close to Earth to hit it, the gravitational pull of both planets would have made the collision worse and I doubt we'd even have a planet now. But, I'm not a scientist.



You're not a scientist. This impact idea was borne out of simulations involving gravity, not despite gravity. If the scientific community adopts some sort of theory, it's only because it's been verified to be a very good approximation to the truth. Frankly, for someone who clearly has exactly zero scientific knowledge to come in and dispute a theory with decades of research by real scientists put into it with some idiotic comment that the astronomers might have forgotten to include *GRAVITY* in their calculations is something I find insulting as both an undergrad scientist and a human.

----------


## nitsuJ

> You're not a scientist. This impact idea was borne out of simulations involving gravity, not despite gravity. If the scientific community adopts some sort of theory, it's only because it's been verified to be a very good approximation to the truth. Frankly, for someone who clearly has exactly zero scientific knowledge to come in and dispute a theory with decades of research by real scientists put into it with some idiotic comment that the astronomers might have forgotten to include *GRAVITY* in their calculations is something I find insulting as both an undergrad scientist and a human.



LOLOLOL. Way to totally ignore the last sentence in my statement you replied to.

----------


## Sandform

Lol Justin...that is like saying...

*somethiing ludicrious* but it is ok I don't know what I'm talking about...

----------


## nitsuJ

Well considering they said Nibru was the planet that hit Earth to make the moon, and Nibru was inhabited by the "aliens" at that time, wouldn't the impact screw Nibru's habitat up? Like destroy life on it from the impact, create some massive cloud of dust and debris all over the planet, etc. etc. and kill the lifeforms off?

----------


## Sandform

Wow...who is they?  Not the common consensus of scientists in high regard...Lol.

You lost me when you put in aliens on nibru.

----------


## nitsuJ

> Wow...who is they?  Not the common consensus of scientists in high regard...Lol.
> 
> You lost me when you put in aliens on nibru.



Jeff777 and Naiya or whatever talking about Nibru colliding with earth to form the moon.

----------


## drewmandan

> Jeff777 and Naiya or whatever talking about Nibru colliding with earth to form the moon.



I don't know what crap those guys believe, but the scientists say a Mars-sized planetoid hit the Earth and was destroyed in the process, back before Earth had life at all, or even a crust.

----------


## Sandform

I must have missed that part lol.

----------


## Schmaven

This thread just gave me the coolest idea for my next lucid dream:

Cause the 10th planet to come so close to earth, that I can jump onto it with my uber lucid jumping skills.  Then see what I find.  

If this planet did collide with the earth, forming our moon, I think it would be extremely difficult for any life to survive on either planet.  Another thing that throws a screw into the gears of life on the 10th planet, is that the orbit is so huge that it comes closer to the sun than us, then goes further than pluto.  Wouldn't that cause extreme temperature fluctuation's?

An easy answer could be to suppose that these extreme temperature fluctuations just lead to some extreme evolution of the life on that planet.  Perhaps that planet just has 750 earth year long seasons and any life on it adapted accordingly just as life on our planet adapted to our 365 day year.  And if this race of aliens had technologically progressed enough by the time of the collision, it is possible for them to seek refuge from the impact in their space ships.

----------


## nitsuJ

> I don't know what crap those guys believe, but the scientists say a Mars-sized planetoid hit the Earth and was destroyed in the process, back before Earth had life at all, or even a crust.



Yeah, I already knew that. They did have a show about the thing I said about it coming from the Pacific Ocean, but it was the theory of how Earth spun so fast that it threw it out. It's been proven false since then.

They were talking about the story about Nibru how it came close to Earth and hit it to make the moon, Nibru at the time had life on the planet. I think if two planets came into contact with each other and all that fun jazz something catastrophic would happen and kill the lifeforms off, as in the impact creating a massive cloud of dust, or what have you, and blocking the sun causing plants to die and eventually all life to die.





> I must have missed that part lol.



It's at the top of page 6.  ::D: 





> This thread just gave me the coolest idea for my next lucid dream:
> 
> Cause the 10th planet to come so close to earth, that I can jump onto it with my uber lucid jumping skills.  Then see what I find.  
> 
> If this planet did collide with the earth, forming our moon, I think it would be extremely difficult for any life to survive on either planet.  Another thing that throws a screw into the gears of life on the 10th planet, is that the orbit is so huge that it comes closer to the sun than us, then goes further than pluto.  Wouldn't that cause extreme temperature fluctuation's?
> 
> An easy answer could be to suppose that these extreme temperature fluctuations just lead to some extreme evolution of the life on that planet.  Perhaps that planet just has 750 earth year long seasons and any life on it adapted accordingly just as life on our planet adapted to our 365 day year.  And if this race of aliens had technologically progressed enough by the time of the collision, it is possible for them to seek refuge from the impact in their space ships.



Yeah, I watched on discovery (I think it was) about how if a massive meteorite hit Earth, for the people that would survive the impact, they'd eventually die because a huge cloud of dust would cover the entire Earth and block the sun causing plants to die and then eventually all life. So a planet hitting Earth would bring the same ending, I'd think. As for the Nibru aliens seeking refuge in their spaceships, they apparently never did because they stayed away from Earth until it was safe to come back down to Earth to collect gold to help with their air problems on Nibru.

----------


## Schmaven

> As for the Nibru aliens seeking refuge in their spaceships, they apparently never did because they stayed away from Earth until it was safe to come back down to Earth to collect gold to help with their air problems on Nibru.



I think they'd be more apt to return to their own planet after such a catastrophe to assess the damage rather than let their home planet fly off into space.  If they were so advanced, they must've known about Earth's orbit prior to the collision so they could return to it if need be.  

I think that this same collision that formed the Earth's moon, is also the cause to their atmospheric crisis.  Having collided with Earth, another planet, I'm sure they would look into what our planet is composed of sometime prior to the collision to get an idea as to what the damage might be.  This inquiry has the potential to lead to their discovery of gold on our planet.  Upon assessing the damage to their planet after a collision with our planet, and assuming that they are advanced enough for space travel, they probably kept in mind what Earth had for resources in order to recover / rebuild their planet.  So when the need for gold arose, they knew exactly where they could find it.

----------


## nitsuJ

Well considering their planet was screwed up and Earth wasn't, why not just stay on Earth?

----------


## Sisyphus50

The porported collision occurred when the Earth was only about 60 million years old. Single celled life didn't form on Earth until it was almost a billion years old. So there was no life for a dust cloud to disintegrate. The Earth probably didn't even have a crust yet, as it was a molten ball of rock for most of that early period. The Giant Impact Theory is that the proto-Earth basically swallowed up the other planetoid in the collision.

This fictional planet of Niburu wouldn't have just gone *BUMP* WHOOPS! and continued on its merry way back into far outer-orbit. This is orders of magnitude above ridiculous.

----------


## Schmaven

> Well considering their planet was screwed up and Earth wasn't, why not just stay on Earth?



I have a feeling that Earth would be just as screwed up, if not more so than their planet.  Also, Niburu is their home planet.  If some of them had to stay behind on the planet during the impact, I think they would return to at least check for survivors.

----------


## Schmaven

> This fictional planet of Niburu wouldn't have just gone *BUMP* WHOOPS! and continued on its merry way back into far outer-orbit. This is orders of magnitude above ridiculous.



I think if such a collision did occur, it would be more of a *SLAM-CRASH-BAM* OH SHIT! WTF DO WE DO NOW!!!! rather than just a *BUMP* WHOOPS!

----------


## Sisyphus50

'Slam crash bam' does not lend itself to a planet flinging off into deep space again, only to return again 4.5 billion years later, then again 7,000 years after that.

----------


## Schmaven

What if it wasn't a full head on collision, but instead, the two planets collided like pool balls when trying to make a corner shot?  That certainly lends itself to the 10th planet flinging off into space again.  Granted even such a collision would still result in global disaster for both planets.  I don't see why this couldn't happen.

----------


## Sisyphus50

One word: Inertia





> Inertia is the resistance an object has to a change in its state of motion. The principle of inertia is one of the fundamental principles of classical physics which are used to describe the motion of matter and how it is affected by applied forces. Sir Isaac Newton defined inertia in Definition 3 of his Philosophi&#230; Naturalis Principia Mathematica, which states:[1]
> 
>     The vis insita, or innate force of matter is a power of resisting, by which every body, as much as in it lies, endeavors to preserve in its present state, whether it be of rest, or of moving uniformly forward in a right line.



Two planet-sized objects don't just graze each other like a corner shot in pool. They collide fantastically, accelerated by gravity. It just couldn't happen. Not in 5 billion years, and not in 500 billion years.

----------


## drewmandan

> What if it wasn't a full head on collision, but instead, the two planets collided like pool balls when trying to make a corner shot?  That certainly lends itself to the 10th planet flinging off into space again.  Granted even such a collision would still result in global disaster for both planets.  I don't see why this couldn't happen.



Even if it _could_ happen, which doesn't seem to be the case given your description, that doesn't mean it _did_ happen. You have absolutely no evidence to back up this ridiculous story, and some evidence against it. It's like saying Julius Caesar actually killed Brutus on the senate floor, because that could have happened, and you have a feeling.

----------


## Sisyphus50

Oh look what I just stumbled upon

Andromeda's Wake Q&A on Planet X returning in 2012 to destroy the Earth in a collision

Fast-forward to 7:23 for the Planet X part.

edit: Please Jeff, take up his challenge. I'm more than interested.

----------


## Schmaven

> One word: Inertia
> Two planet-sized objects don't just graze each other like a corner shot in pool. They collide fantastically, accelerated by gravity. It just couldn't happen. Not in 5 billion years, and not in 500 billion years.



I disagree.  Did you know that pool balls also exert a gravitational force on each other, but this force is overcome by their inertia, causing them to not stick together, but rather, ricochet apart.  Planets do not have their own special rules of physics.  I doubt planets colliding would result in an inelastic collision.  However I do believe that in the event of a collision, the damage to each planet would be catastrophic to both the planet's geography and any life living on it.  Don't underestimate the speed that planets travel around the sun, or their mass, as both of which contribute to the kinetic energy of the planet.  

Yes there are definitely certain scenarios where the force of gravity between two bodies will overcome their inertia, but I propose that there are also scenarios where the force of gravity does not fully overcome inertia.

----------


## drewmandan

> Planets do not have their own special rules of physics.  I doubt planets colliding would result in an inelastic collision.



This belief that planets cannot collide inelastically, is this based on some deep physical insight or pure speculation? In fact, the general rule is the larger the objects get, the more inelastic collisions get. For example, atoms and molecules cannot be permanently deformed by collisions (or else DNA would be impossible!), but billiard balls, if hit hard enough, can take dents. Moving up in scale, cars get enormously deformed in collisions, rather than simply bouncing off one another. Moving up again, have you ever seen a tall tower fall over sideways? The tower always splits at least once, because no material known to man is strong enough to prevent a large object from behaving inelastically. Moving up in scale again, we get to earth quakes causing a local region of the crust to liquifact, or in other words causes stone to turn to liquid. And once we get up to the scale of planets, most collisions look like two blobs of liquid colliding, because planets are made of rock, and no natural rock can come within even an order of magnitude of the strength required to behave elastically.

U R RONG 





> However I do believe that in the event of a collision, the damage to each planet would be catastrophic to both the planet's geography and any life living on it.



Yeah. Good thing the Earth was still molten and completely lifeless at the time.

----------


## Schmaven

> This belief that planets cannot collide inelastically, is this based on some deep physical insight or pure speculation? In fact, the general rule is the larger the objects get, the more inelastic collisions get. For example, atoms and molecules cannot be permanently deformed by collisions (or else DNA would be impossible!), but billiard balls, if hit hard enough, can take dents. Moving up in scale, cars get enormously deformed in collisions, rather than simply bouncing off one another. Moving up again, have you ever seen a tall tower fall over sideways? The tower always splits at least once, because no material known to man is strong enough to prevent a large object from behaving inelastically. Moving up in scale again, we get to earth quakes causing a local region of the crust to liquifact, or in other words causes stone to turn to liquid. And once we get up to the scale of planets, most collisions look like two blobs of liquid colliding, because planets are made of rock, and no natural rock can come within even an order of magnitude of the strength required to behave elastically.
> 
> U R RONG



My conclusions are based on my current knowledge of physics, mixed in with some common sense applied to a larger scale.  It is exactly the deformation of objects that leads to their elasticity.  It may not seem that way, but even solid objects deform upon impact.  It is the tendency for objects to try to return to their original shape that leads to the bouncing effect.  

What you are proposing is two bodies colliding, assuming their composition can be considered mostly liquid.  If indeed these two bodies collided inelastically (stuck together), then the 10th planet does not exist.  There have been claims both for and against the existence of this planet.

I am suggesting that the planets were moving fast enough to overcome their separate gravitational forces as to not become one.  Also, I think that both planets had a high density core (the specific composition of which I don't care about), that could exhibit some deformation followed by a reformation that would further help the planets remain separate entities.  

In 4 days, I start System Dynamics, Materials Science, Fluid Dynamics and 3 other fun classes.  So there is a chance I'll learn more about the physics of such a collision and will be able to shed more light on the subject.  I admit that as of now, my knowledge is limited, but taking into consideration what I currently know, I feel my position is justified.

On an unrelated note:  wow 500 posts!!! ...I need a life hahaha

----------


## drewmandan

> My conclusions are based on my current knowledge of physics, mixed in with some common sense applied to a larger scale.  It is exactly the deformation of objects that leads to their elasticity.  It may not seem that way, but even solid objects deform upon impact.  It is the tendency for objects to try to return to their original shape that leads to the bouncing effect.  
> 
> What you are proposing is two bodies colliding, assuming their composition can be considered mostly liquid.  If indeed these two bodies collided inelastically (stuck together), then the 10th planet does not exist.  There have been claims both for and against the existence of this planet.
> 
> I am suggesting that the planets were moving fast enough to overcome their separate gravitational forces as to not become one.  Also, I think that both planets had a high density core (the specific composition of which I don't care about), that could exhibit some deformation followed by a reformation that would further help the planets remain separate entities.  
> 
> In 4 days, I start System Dynamics, Materials Science, Fluid Dynamics and 3 other fun classes.  So there is a chance I'll learn more about the physics of such a collision and will be able to shed more light on the subject.  I admit that as of now, my knowledge is limited, but taking into consideration what I currently know, I feel my position is justified.
> 
> On an unrelated note:  wow 500 posts!!! ...I need a life hahaha



Your teachers should fail you for not knowing the definition of "elastic collision". I'm done with you.

----------


## Schmaven

Am I not correct in the statement that two bodies colliding and sticking together  is an inelastic collision?





> Your teachers should fail you for not knowing the definition of "elastic collision". I'm done with you.



^  right back at you :-)

----------


## tkdyo

If this is all true, then what about people like me who have blond hair but green eyes?  and I mean greeeen, not hazel.  What would that be the result of?  also people who are the opposite...brown hair with blue eyes.  are we like half half bloods?

----------


## Schmaven

That's where genetics comes into play with evolution.  If you have someone with blond hair and blue eyes have sex with someone with green eyes and brown hair, their offspring could end up with blond hair and green eyes, or brown hair and green eyes, or blond hair and blue eyes etc.

----------


## tkdyo

Oh, I know, Im just talking about from his perspective, cause I think all humans were suppose to have brown eyes before this.  

but, my parents were brown eyes brown hair, and blue eyes red hair....Im actually the only out of 5 kids to NOT have brown hair and brown eyes, hehe

----------


## Sisyphus50

Brown eye color is a dominant gene. You just got lucky in the genetic lottery.

----------


## tkdyo

yes, I remember that from bio, but green eyes are not in either of my parents or any of my grandparents.  so it must have traveled a long ways for not being dominant.

----------


## Zera

Thanks for posting. Interesting read.






> yes, I remember that from bio, but green eyes are not in either of my parents or any of my grandparents.  so it must have traveled a long ways for not being dominant.



Um. Adultery?

----------


## tkdyo

lol, nice.  It could be, but Im still interested to hear where Jeff thinks green eyes came from.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

You are the smartest person who ever lived.

----------


## EchoSun13

This is crazy, you did all this research and such on your own?

----------


## EliseMattu

In resposne to Keeper, and this quote:

*Well that might (or might not  ) be true, what you quoted came from the OT, which is also in the hands of the Jewish people. Are you saying that the history of the Jews (as, to the best of my knowledge) that is their history, is inaccurate when compared to potentially older civilizations?*

One thing that is pertinent to all studies and examinations of "sacred" writings is that they become altered over the centuries. And the Jewsih people have no ability to avoid this alteration, just as Christians have not had that ability.

Now as far as the Nicean Council of the Catholic Church: The Nicean Council of the early 300's (316 AD I think it was) discarded the gospel of Mary Magdalene, the gospel of Thomas, and other writings. The writings of "St Paul" were included, and almost every RW Christian I know quotes Paul when saying that the New Testament allows for war. (They will even try to point out that the writings of St Paul include our rationale for fighting the Muslim world, even though the Muslim world did not exist in St Paul's day.) The Council also banned the idea of reincarnation, although properly translated sections of Christ's own words indicate his belief in Reincarnation. Also, certain people were excommunicated, post humously!

But the Council managed to put together teachings that would support war and subjugtaion of women. While allowig the Church itself to become more and more bureaucratic.

----------


## Carôusoul

You're a powerful necromancer indeed.

----------


## Carôusoul

Gotta hope Jeff comes across this thread and sees what a huge derp he was.

----------


## Supernova

> Gotta hope Jeff comes across this thread and sees what a huge derp he was.



Oh, you

 ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Taosaur

Someone has the winter pricklies.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Someone has the winter pricklies.



If you were here I'd slap you.

You dirty, dirty, bitch.

----------


## tommo

Oh fuck.... I just read the entire OP and then saw Merlock posted.... massive wtf.
2008....

Fuck you noob necro fuck.

I didn't even think to check whether it was old coz Jeff _has_ been away again for quite a while.

Wonder what he's doing now?

----------


## Xei

Almost definitely self flagellating in to a CD of Mayan chants before a ten foot statue of Imhotep, wearing only jackboots.

----------


## tommo

Seems likely.

----------


## snoop

This is in no way meaning to say that I believe this is true, but honestly it's far more interesting and believable than Christianity or any of the other major religions out there, to me.  Not any of the specifics, just the ancient aliens theory in general.  However, I figure it's a given that Christianity/any major religions today aren't that believable anyway.  At least, as far as I know, no one is killing or denying the rights of anybody else in the name of the Annunaki.

----------


## Taosaur

I dedicate a virgin to the Annunaki every fortnight, and just for practical purposes they stay chained in the basement anywhere from three to five days. Why, one time I caught two at once, and the second one was naked and living on cat food for a good three weeks.

----------


## snoop

Well, I guess I walked into that one.

----------


## tommo

It definitely is more interesting than most religions though.  And seems at least mildly credible with the images of the solar system etc.

----------


## DrunkenArse

I thought they quit making virgins back in the seventies.

----------


## DrunkenArse



----------


## wind

((Bam))


(back on topic  )  ))



Can we talk theoretical here , Just metaphorically , You know, If you will



do you feel then, that our 'rivals' (governed laws, false media, controlling personalities) are way off, or maybe they know something that we don't..?

what i mean is can you really say that nibiru is coming? 

i choose to believe there is a greater force or field or mind out there, infact i 'know' it to be true.
how on earth otherwise could any thing be?


NASA from what seems to be other peoples perspectives say nibiru isn't coming, and i have no proof so far as to save other peoples writtings.. and how i feel about what i've read.  i've have heard that it is orbiting clockwise, while the all of the planets of our solar system move counter clockwise. (whatever that meansin space) (maybe i'm confounded and there is an ↓↑ ??)  (if everything is expanding would it expand completely outward?←↑→↓ i wonder)

i have wondered what it must be like.. the involvement of galaxies that are spun into eachother, you've seen them..   {   besthubble_spiral_eyes_02 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!   } how do they're planets orbit.. how often and how far do these 'planets' come into another 'solar systems' range if infact they do?  how might it do that, unless there is some strange orbit that i am misunderstanding and forgive my terms but i just didn't realise it could take so long or some every X,xxxx years be moved onto a different (excuse me) _orbital_ path?  


gravity.. i'm convinced Higgs boson is gravity, just in a different form or a different direction from the matter that people have been trying to look for and apply it to. and its hard to look for, don't get me wring i understand that. but it is so fundamental, everything already is interconnected.

i think it is time we open our eyes and see that surprise turnouts will pop up more readily especially if we don't try to look so hard for them, in certain forms,  gravity has become so hard to prove or 'put chains around' so to say. i think if we sat and thought about it it might just reveal itself to us more than we could have hoped. the human mind is a powerful thing, you know this, the universe knows 

for instance, i don't think nibiru will collide with us, no.
how close will it get, and what might it bring, i can only ponder. i don't think it will come until 2012 but i haven't read that anywhere. i donn't think.. maybe i have maybe its been pounded into my scull,actually now that i think about it 2012 is nibirus event. i have selective reading and intuitive information gathering.

but NASA wasn't around the last time and you know, i think its obviously pretty damn far away.. how could they even tell now? 
could they? is there unconfirmed information withheald? i'd like to know. 
i don't know enough about the 'coming around and 'going about of orbits of planets not in our system but quite possibly..


i think also one might want to ask what it is that 'is' coming.  (the moon is so beautiful tonight by the way) Are there other life forms out there? you bet. it is only logical, even without ťåƞģibĺĕ evidence it must be true.  so then what does it mean,,,,    τhis mystery unfolding right before oύr very eyes, we live in it take comfort.. but all for what, whereins meaning?
well i say that you create it, you become it and it astounds you either way.
you have to know it, feel it in your move, in your mind, in the strokes of your brush, or the rythem of your step, see the glimmer, see the shine that will appear before you to you. THat is meaning. because you feel on it, and it creates you create, from the forever of being that is the void, which am i, sadly, enjoyingly, repentful and humble, massive and conspiring, consuming and birthing. the light that is knowledge surrounded


panspermia.. does this mean that there are only certain types of life that "can form". is there like a i don't want to say infinite but basic structure? i've always wondered.. i think so but i mean where did panspermia come from? 


if you think about eyes for a second and i realize i'm _kindofprettymuchmaybe_ off topic here, but,  the visual part of our brain that has been estimated to have evolved first where the lower back parts obviously connected to the spinal and it is there that we find visual sensation, and eyes emerge (connected) i'm sure.  eyes.  to see the surrounding environment. animals, reptiles, all or most creatures have eyes. go further, manifest your mind, seek a deeper truth, touch and sense to feel and see has a means of accomplishment that only the stars can behold. it is a beautiful thing to the universe, leaving us so many questions to ponder. but i say is it more meaning-ful to ponder these questions than to know the answer; or is it best to close our eyes. of course we have known it no other way, if you want to call forth the mushroom we shall. ..  
~ galactic interpersonal communicational device. 
it could and may aswell be.


i ask, if more evolved lifeforms have gained the technology of the mushroom or the psychedelic, or the mind, or something else somehow, where might it have lead them, and how might they if they wished to, try to communicate with ús?

----------

